# One day, I'll have muscles...



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Hey guys, starting a journal here as it seems like a quality wee board, plenty of fellas to learn from  Basically I'm training for my first powerlifting comp, my lifts aren't that good at all but I do have age on my side(ish) LOL and I'm mainly doing it for the experience. Comp is in roughly 3 weeks time, give or take a couple days. I'm training later today so I'll update it then


----------



## Falconski (Jan 19, 2009)

So what are you hoping to total in the comp mate???

I am jealous as hell of you, i remember when i did my first one it was a great day but the day after i have never been so sore in me life lol. My advice go down enjoy it,learn from it, then stick and in and your next one will be a breeze.

First one i did i only totalled 330k in total(was under orders from lads i trained with too take it easy), next one i put in a 370,next one a 395 etc

I was lucky in i used to lift in yorkshire northeast powerlifting association and was 19 when i got into it. Association i was with you could guest in the masters competitions or senior comps, which was cool as i did three comps in first 6months great experience.


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Hey mate, I'm going to compete in the 75kg class as a junior (only 20 years young lol)

My best (gym) lifts to date are bench 102.5kg x 1, 175kg deadlift (did that about two months ago and I'm much stronger now) and a 120kg olympic squat (I find squatting PL style very uncomfortable). The only lift that wouldnt pass would be the bench because I never paused it, but there was much more in the tank so a 102.5kg lift should be easy. I reckon in 3 weeks I'll be good for a safe 105kg bench, 125kg squat and 185kg deadlift so a 415kg total should be within reach. Are you still into powerlifting mate? I can't wait for the meet, ****ing myself a bit though lol.


----------



## Porky Pie (Aug 2, 2007)

Just relax and enjoy it. Nerves are normal - its the bodies way of preparing you for action.

Don't train at all in the week preceding the competition - you need to rest up and let your muscles recover for the big day.

Try and ensure you get at least six out of nine lifts in, you can have a tilt at something really heavy on your third attempts but don't be too ambitious in your first comp.

Get there early, weigh in, and warm up with the exprienced lifters in your weight class and make sure you have plenty of food and water, it can be a long day.

Best of luck.


----------



## Falconski (Jan 19, 2009)

Nice one good lifts those mate for a lad of your weight. How do ya train then when your in the gym,do you work off a routine based on percentages????

What i would say to do is your 1st squat deadlift and bench go stupidly light, it sounds daft right but its a confidence thing. If say your 1st lift you do a 120 k squat and worst comes to the worst you dont get it you cant say for your second squat can i drop the weight. Once you have each of your 1st lifts in then you can put your second one in a bit heavier weight i would go say 5-10k below your personal best in the gym.And your third lift just go for broke go for a personal best,if there is a big crowd it will drive ya on.

I have lost count of number of comps i have been to see where guys have come in and straight away done bang 250k squat and not got it. Its then taken them 3 attempts to get it and they have had there **** kicked by another competitor who has say gone 170squat,235squat,260squat. Is nothing worse than getting your butt kicked by 5k lol

I dont powerlift now sadly anymore, had a bad knee injury playing rugby that kinda ****ed me doing heavy squats. I did enjoy every competition i took part in,pork pie is also right. Take loads of food with you,and a decent energy/carb drink they sometimes can be a long day. If it is purely a junior one you should get on quite quick. I used to have to wait ages when i did mine because i lifted in 100k class, they kept the 100,110,125+ guys together till last. They always usually go lighter guys to heavier guys.

Work on getting that pause right mate, and if ya can get the lads you train with to get you to start doing bench/squat/deadlift like you were in a comp now. Is there any powerlifting comps taking place in your area before you do yours??? I found before my 1st one it was good to go and watch a masters competiton,just gave me a good idea of what to expect.

Final question are ya all suited and booted ie powerlifting suit/knee wraps/deadlift shoes/belt etc. Just if your not i can recommend a couple of good sites where you can get em,let me know.

Good luck boss


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Falconski said:


> Nice one good lifts those mate for a lad of your weight. How do ya train then when your in the gym,do you work off a routine based on percentages????
> 
> What i would say to do is your 1st squat deadlift and bench go stupidly light, it sounds daft right but its a confidence thing. If say your 1st lift you do a 120 k squat and worst comes to the worst you dont get it you cant say for your second squat can i drop the weight. Once you have each of your 1st lifts in then you can put your second one in a bit heavier weight i would go say 5-10k below your personal best in the gym.And your third lift just go for broke go for a personal best,if there is a big crowd it will drive ya on.
> 
> ...


Hey mate, my routine is very simple. Monday and Friday I train Bench Squat and Dead, Wednesday I train overhead and do lots of tricep work. Mondays I'll typically lift 3x3 at about 90% of my max and aim to add 2.5kg each week, thats worked for the last 5 weeks+. On Fridays I'll do maybe 6 sets of doubles on the big 3, again at 90% of my max. Or if I'm feeling well rested from the previous session I'll crack on with another round of 3x3 at an increased weight. I find this, crude as it may be, has worked very well so far. The fellas that I train around are very good powerlifters, I've picked up some good tips from them so thats helped a lot. Regards to equipment, I have my singlet and chalk, as I'm lifting unequipped the only other item I'd be allowed would be a belt but tbh I feel like I can't lift in one, feels too unnatural to me!



Porky Pie said:


> Just relax and enjoy it. Nerves are normal - its the bodies way of preparing you for action.
> 
> Don't train at all in the week preceding the competition - you need to rest up and let your muscles recover for the big day.
> 
> ...


Thanks very much mate, I'm sure I'll be ok. I know to be sensible with my lifts, going to open on something daft like 95kg bench, then 102.5kg, then maybe have a pop at 105/107.5kg. Same with squat and deadlift.


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Not a bad session 2nyt, trained with a guy in the gym whos almost exactly at my level of benching.

BB Bench

20kgx12 (warmup)

60kgx5

97.5kg 3x3 (only got 2 reps on the last set)

100kg 5x1

BB Deadlifts

70kgx6

110kgx3

160kg 3x2

Hammer Strength Bench

40kg x 10

90kg 2 x 5

Dips

Bodyweight 2x15, 1x12

Tricep Pushdowns

3x10


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2009)

Rest up all your last week.


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Will do Con, comp's on the 15th so next week and the week after I'm training then its a week of rest.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2009)

powerlifter8 said:


> Will do Con, comp's on the 15th so next week and the week after I'm training then its a week of rest.


 What weight are you and which class are you doing, do you need to drop weight?


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Hey mate, I'm 74kg atm, and I'm competing in the 75kg class so I should be ok. Even if I hit 75kg I'm not worried as I could lose half a kg by looking the wrong way lol!


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2009)

Well then eat up big time for the last week!


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Will do  After the meet I'm wanting to go up to about 80kg at least, my body has plenty of room to grow and I feel it'll help my benching and squatting.


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Bit of a bittersweet session tonight, totally ****e benching but my squatting was excellent (for me anyway) set a new PB.

Flat BB Bench

20kgx12 (warmup)

70kgx5

102.5kg 2x1

107.5kg x 0

105kg x 0.5 (got it past half way then literally got stuck, managed to eventually press it but I think my spotters fingers touched the bar)

90kgx3(speed work)

77.5kgx6(as above)

Oly Squatting

20kgx10

60kgx5

100kgx2

115kg 3x2

120kg 1x2  PB

45 Degree Leg Press

80kgx20

130kgx10

170kgx10

Decline Bench

40kgx10

60kgx10

80kgx10

Tri Pushdowns

4x10


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Oh and I weighed 11 stone 8 this morning (162lbs, so 73.7kg) Got a kilo to play with still


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Today Deadlifts/Back

I did some very light high rep sholder stuff on wednesday.

BB Deadlifts (at home so done on a 5ft bar and ****ey "stumpy" plates)

60kgx5

120kgx2

170kgx1

175kgx1 (may have been 177.5kg as I had to use a chain to tie weights to the bar)

110kgx10

WG Chins

3x8 @ BW

Absolutely ****ed frmo work this week, hopefully next week I'll do a little better.


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Absolutely excellent leg session tonight, two PB's!

Oly BB squat

Barx10

60kgx5

100kgx2

125kgx1 PB!

127.5kgx1 PB!!!!

45 Deg Leg Press

50kgx15

100kgx10

140kgx10

Calve Raises

3x20 whole stack

SLDL 60kg 2x12, 1x10


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Good session tonight, things went a bit down the tube at the end though as I was so ****ed.

BB Bench

20kg(bar) x 12

60kgx5

90kgx1

105kgx1 PB!!! No spotter help at all confirmed this time

90kg 4x2

Deadlifts

70kgx6

120kgx2

160kgx1

182.5kgx0.999999 GRrrrrrrr ****ed off with this, forgot the chalk tonight and my grip was slipping about an inch from lockout

180kgx1 ****e form, but I never hitched or ramped it

100kgx10 Insane back pump at this point!

Incline Hammer Strength Press

40kgx12

80kgx3x8

Tricep Pushdown

3x12


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Weighed myself this morning after a ****, 11 stone 10.8lbs/74.9kg!!! Talk about cutting it fine lol, no doubt this will fluctuate but if I can stay at that then i'll be very happy.


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Just back from my comp, all in all it was an awesome day but I'm pretty dissapointed at my squat and bench efforts, they were abismal tbh. Got a 5kg PB on deadlift though, finished on 402.5kg @ 75kg, 122.5kg squat, 95kg bench, 185kg deadlift (missed my last lift on squat and bench). Heres a vid of teh deadlift;


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Looks good mate! Just watch the arch in your back, you seemed to be fairly arched and your legs locked out quickly. What was the qualifying weight at that class? Where did you come in the rankings?


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Hey mate, believe it or not thats my improved deadlifting form lol!!! I'm slowly ironing out the arch in my back, but I feel totally confident and safe pulling like that so it's all good for me  The qualifying total for the british was 412.5kg...what I would have totalled if I'd of got my last attempts at squat and bench  Although my deadlift is good enough for the British single lift so apparantly I can apply to compete in that...I shall see though tbh I want to go back to bodybuilding for a couple of months and put on some size, then cut down to a really lean 70 odd kg. I weighed in at 75kg bang on, and that was after some effort to drop weight, so I'll not fight it for a bit and see how I grow!

Cheers mate


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Cheeky git why didn't you tell me your comp was today! How does it feel then boss, learned anything from it? Good pull by the way


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Thought I'd keep it a wee surprise mate  Awesome experience, although seeing other lifters around my age and size has confirmed that my squat and bench needs serious work, I'm pleased with the deadlift. 200kg by mid april would be pretty damn cool!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Good motivation, isn't it?


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Very much so mate, it's motivated me to get ****ing strong and compete again when I've blown those lifts out of the water!


----------



## Falconski (Jan 19, 2009)

Nice work mate glad you enjoyed it! Reflect on it, and come back for your next one stronger. What happened on your 3 benchs/squats then.


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Hey Falconski, I got my first two attempts at bench and squat but for some reason I had absolutely no pressing/pushing power today. I could have tied my arms in knots, quite gutted about that, as I've done more in teh gym with ease, at worst I'll put it down to poor first comp prep, the deadlift was good though. Feel like 187.5-190kg was there 

Cheers bros


----------



## Falconski (Jan 19, 2009)

Next time mate they will fly through, when the next comp your going for??? Just chill now mate and have a few cold ones 2night, Britain you will qualify for no doubt next time round.


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

I'm not sure when the next BDFPA comp is that I could enter mate...I'm happy to let it take a back seat for a couple of months, get my body to a very lean 73kg-74kg then start training low reps again, IMO the extra lean size will help me no end! Thanks man


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Ok guys, as I very much doubt I'm going to bother doing the single lift comp (nowhere near strong enough yet) I am going to be training bodybuilding style, for at least until the start of March, more likely the start of April just to add a few more pounds and give the joints a rest, and mix it up a little. Heres my stats so that I can do a comparison and see if I add anything of note to my frame;

Height 5'8-5'9

Weight 165lbs/11 stone 11lbs

Neck 16"

Chest 42 1/2"

Waist 33" (a bit bloated here)

Upper arm 14 3/4"

Forearm 12 1/8"

Upper leg 24 1/8"

Calve 16 1/4"

Aiming to add about an inch to the large muscle groups and half an inch to the smaller ones before I cut, which should see me looking ok for summer with a bit of luck 

Best lifts are 185kg deadlift

127.5kg squat

105kg bench (touch and go)

By the end of this mini bulk I'd be looking for 200kg deadlift, 140kg squat, 115kg bench. They seem like reasonable goals so lets see what I can do


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

First "bodybuilding" style workout. This session had no real direction other than to touch the weights again and get back into the swing of it, but I can say that I will make tue/wed back day.

Chins

3x10 @ Bodyweight- Good add 10kg next week and aim for 3x8

BB Row

2x6 @ 65kg (First time I've done these literally in years, now I know why, I hate them!)

BB Deadlift to Shrugs

2x12 @ 110kg


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Trained at home again today, back to the gym from the next session onwards for sure.

*Bench*

Flat BB Bench hands 38" apart ( I use a 5ft bar at home and the space between two plates is 40", hands were as far apart as I could get them)

1x15 @ 26kg (warm up)

3x10 @70kg

This was hard for three reasons;

a) I have a bench but no supports so I had to clean the bar to shoulder height, sit down with it, lie back, let the bar sit on my chest while I moved my hands out.

B) I had no spotter

c) Due to B) I had to roll the bar down my abs at the end of each set, resulting in severe pain and numerous profanities being used.

This was hard, even at this pitiful weight. I think it really shows the weak link in my pressing chain-my pecs.

Bench Tri Dips

3x20

Standing Military Press

50kg 3x6

I am getting some truely shocking acne on my back and shoulders, so I can see me starting to cut a bit at the start of march, it's getting pretty unbearable


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

I find showering helps 

I used to bench like that when I got my first set of weights back in year 11 I think it was, except it was like 30kg I was rolling down my rib cage mate hahaha. What split you lookin at next?


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

I'm looking to do for the next two or three weeks, just to give the joints a rest, and hopefully put on a pound or two...

Monday -Squat

Oly BB squat 1x15

45 Deg Leg Press 3x10

SLDL 2x10

Calf Raise 3x20

Wed-Bench

Flat BB Bench 3x10

Standing BB OHP 3x8

Bodyweight Dips 2xMax

Tri Pushdowns 3x10-12

Friday-Deadlift

BB Deadlift 3x3

WG Chins-Weighted 3x10

TBar Rows 3x8

Shrugs 2x12


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Good leg session today!! If I can turn in a performance like this every monday the old pins should grow a wee bit!

Oly BB Squat

60kgx5(warmup)

100kgx17

112.5kgx3

SLDL

70kgx5 (warmup)

120kgx10

45 Deg Leg Press

3x10 @ 100kg

Calve Raises

2x20 @ Full stack (whatever that is)


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

100 x 17, I'd feel sick mate lol


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

I'll be honest, my **** cheeks and to a lesser extent quads are killing me today...lol


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Ok I've nto trained in a few days, which is unusual for me as I've not missed a session that I'm meant to train since August. Think I've hit a mini burnout but I'm going to get right back into it, do some deadlift and assistance work today. Been a bit of a crap year so far in terms of stupid wee things going wrong, lot of bother with cars, keeping up to date with work etc. but it shall change now  Currently sitting at about 12 stone 1/169lbs


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Ok as I missed my bench and dead days, I did a push/pull day today...

Standing BB OHP

40kg x 6 (warmup)

60kg 2 x 7

Deadlifts

126kg x 4 (warmup)

145kg 2 x 5 EASY!

CG Chins

2x10

Bench Dips

2x20


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Oh you're still lifting then? 

Good work mate


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

good to see you're on here to stay pal

good luck with this boss


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Don't be too hard on yourself, we all need a break every few months. It'll do you no harm.


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Cheers guys 

Did some bicep work today, for the guns innit? Had several compliments over the last few days on my arms LMAO...god knows how many you guys get! Anyway, we can safely summarise that big biceps=good 

BB Curls

2x12 @ 30kg Supppeerrr strict and slow negatives

1x5 @ 50kg Not as strict but still decent form

1x2 @ 52.5kg Ok, it still looked a bit like a BB Curl but thats about it haha.

Some gripper work also.


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Ok, acne is getting badddd on my shoulders, I feel ****ey and fed up of constantly cramming food in so I'm going to do a mini cut, basically continue to try and get stronger while dropping a bit of bodyfat and trying to retain what little size I have lol.

I'll fire some pics etc. up tomorrow...


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Ok so here goes, gonna try and get into "good shape" i.e. look mildly athletic for summer lol

Weight 170lbs (12 stone 2lbs)

Height 5'8-5'9

Neck 16" relaxed

Chest 43" expanded

Forearm straight flexed 12 1/4" at largest part

Upper arm 15" JUST

Waist 34"...oops LOL

Thigh at largest part 24.5"

Calve 16 1/4"


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Ok so I've deduced a few things from these pics;

My gyno hasn't got any worse I'm simply holding fat/water.

My weak points i.e. my arms seem to have caught up a little.

I am developing the dreaded "love handles"

This is the most muscular I've ever been, pretty sad at 170lbs LOL!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Do you have actual gyno? I.e. lump under nip?

Looks like just chest fat from those photos.


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

It is gyno mate, I've had it since 12/13 but it doesn't look too bad at times...I'll see how it looks once I drop a bit of bodyfat, tbh the acne is a priority atm I've cut out all dairy as this plays havoc with it.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Good lifts there mate. :thumbup1:


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Is that one of the old PC moniters?


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

It is indeed a CRT mate lol, I'm an ermmm traditionalist (tight****) I only really use the PC for the net so no need for a TFT LMAO


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

:laugh:


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

You are making progress 

Keep at it mate.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Mate once the guys see this they will probably start a charity thread, lets buy power a TFT!!


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Haha now I feel really poor  LOL

Decent Leg session today, although the leg press is broke which kinda ****ed my plans a bit 

BB Squat

70kg x5

100kg x5

120kg 2x3

100kg x6

SLDL

70kg x6

110kg x5

140kg x7 (rep and weight PB)

Calve Raises

2x15 Full stack

Really short one tonight, but my legs feel pretty well worked tbh, and I've also realised, that I can't stick to a set rep scheme :// so I'll keep the exercises the same but vary the reps and sets...I still make progress on it so thats what counts!


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

MXD said:


> You are making progress
> 
> Keep at it mate.


Thank's mate! Thats some physique for 82.5kg! What height are you, and what weights are you shifting if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

it looks a lot like a porn video on the computer as well you dirty dog


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Hmmm, sure it was a music video myself  Anyway I know how clean your morals are, so heres the edit LMAO


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Looking good in the pics Rosco, whats the plan for the mini cut then? Other than dairy, are there any particular foods that you suspect are contributing to the acne?

Your arms are def catchin up :thumbup1:


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Hey Chrissy, plans are; Get decent abs/some reasonable vascularity by late april (should be pretty do-able).I'm then just going to very VERY slowly clean bulk over the summer, adding say even as little as a pound every 3 weeks or so just to keep condition for the beach season and get stronger. I've cut out all dairy as of this week and already the acne's improving, got my panoxyl gel also so fingers crossed it should be gone pretty soon! Cheers buddy


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

davetherave said:


> it looks a lot like a porn video on the computer as well you dirty dog


 :lol:


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Cracking SLDL mate!! Good lift:thumb:


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

cheers mate!! Legs are looking thick mate, do you have a jounal on here?

Today I did some shoulders in place of benching as my left pec has been sore all week...

Standing BB Ohp

30kgx6 (warmup)

60kg x 3

65kg x 2

72.5kg x 1 (PB)

62.5kg 2 x 5 (PB)

50kg 2 x 10

Really pleased with this as I've not trained shoulders much this year!

BB Front raises

20kg 2 x max


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Crackin work boss! Well done on the PB's


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Cheers my tasty brewed friend


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

****e session today, although the day after a **** up it's to be expected I guess...

BB Deadlifts

70kg x 6

120kg x 2

170kg x 1

190kg x 0.5 (got it off the floor a bit but it was never going to go up)

150kg x 5/3

Grip started going here, cocknobs

WG Chins

Bodyweight x 12/6

TBar Row

45kg x 10

65kg x 8


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Did some arms today just for the fun of it...

BB Bicep Curls

20kgx20(warmup)

40kg 3x10 Form stayed very strict on these, and felt pretty easy so I'm happy that strngth is improving on this.

Overhead Tricep extensions

40kg 2x12

Fin

Kick up the **** time, I'm gonna blast squats tomorrow and get a PB or two hopefully!


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

*Boats n hoes*

*
Boats n hoes*

*
I gotta have me ma' boats n hoes*

And good luck with the squats.


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

BB Deadlifts

90kg x 5

165kg x 3

130kg x 10

CG Chins

3x10 @ bw

90kg shrugs 2 x 10


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Nice wee workout there. Did you have more in you for the 165's?


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Hey Darren, I forgot to mention I was lifting on a 5ft bar and piddly wee plates, so I'd say I could have tripled 170kg on an olympic BB...deffo some more in the tank which is always good news! So so tired today though, I literally had to wake up and neck a massive strong coffee to even entertain the notion of training!


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

20 mins on static bike, this wasn't as bad as I thought it would be but damn...the sweat was lashing off me!


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

lmao

Yeah I'm starting early AM cardio now mate, not looking forward to it to say the least.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

powerlifter8 said:


> ****e session today, although the day after a **** up it's to be expected I guess...
> 
> BB Deadlifts
> 
> ...


Impressive deadlifting mate. :thumb:


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Cheers mate! next goal is 165kg x 5 reps...I'm not sure if I'm any leaner yet...I do look slightly leaner in the mirror, but still feel like I've got a crackin bit of a belly hmmm...


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

I haven't been lean for years, going to give it a go this summer though.


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

****e session today, getting a bit disheartened with training atm 

Squat

60kg x 5

110kg x 2

130kg x 0 Got to a certain point just below parallel and i could tell it wasn't going back up lol.

105kg x 1 This felt heavy, **** this.

Bench

60kg x 10

80kg x 4

100kg x 2 Got a wee bit of an assist on these, no more than a couple of kg I'm hoping but still...****E

DB Bench

32.5kg DB's x 8

40kg DB's x 5/3

Dips

15/10 @ bodyweight

EZ Bar Curl

EZ bar + 20kg + big collars x 12

EZ bar + 30 kg + big collars 3x8


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Chin up you soppy git, I could tell you weren't feeling yourself this week.

You're cutting at the moment mate, strength loss is pretty much inevitable without some pills or a needle in your lovely bum lol, you know this

Don't take it to heart, either accept you're not going to be as strong as usual or re-access what you really want from your training (i.e keep bulking.. go on I know you want to  )

Fat can be stripped off far easier than building quality LBM, summer might be approaching but I'm still on full steam with my bulk and ok... I've got more cushion for the pushin, but I'm busting my ass at the gym and when the time comes to cut I'll have something good to show for it

Just a little food for thought mate, you'll be fine


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks mate 

I've decided that my routine is baws, and I'm switching things right up, only thing I'm marginally happy with is shoulder press.

Some changes I'm making include; switching BB benhc for DB bench and weighted dips, switching deads for rack pulls (I have a plan for these which may or may not work)

Did some shoulders tonight and some abs, as I appear to be gradually leaning out, my face has deffo lost some water/chub which is always welcome, also gettin more vascularity.

Shoulders

Strict standing BB shoulder press

46kg x 5 (warmup)

67kg 2 x 5 PB! Loaded up the weights wrong, and thought I had 65kg on the bar which was what I was aiming for so this is a huge PB!

60kg 2 x 6

50kg x 10

Standing front BB raises

3x10 @ 20kg

Decline sit ups


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

pal you need the bad sessions to make the good ones good 

chin up and good luck for the mixing up of the routine fella


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Didn't make it to the gym tonight so just did deadlifts off the floor, had a bastard of a time getting motivated again tbh...

Deads

20kg x 5

90kg x 5

160kg x 5 PB!

137.5kg x 5 Thats plenty...

WG Chins @ BW

3x10

Shrugs @100kg

2 x max


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Good lad


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Cheers fellas


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

Nice one on the OH press dude, im a terrible presser, thats a pretty decent amount to have above your head


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks mate, for my size my overhead isn't bad but my bench sucks balls...strange that!!

Had a session at the local council gym today, not going to waste bandwidth going into a rant but this year is turning out to be terrible in every sense so far.

Bench

Flat Unilateral DB Press

25kg x 10 (warmup)

Smith Bench (I know, I know)

50kg + bar x 8

70kg + bar x 5

80kg + bar x 3

90kg + bar x 2

95kg + bar x 1

97.5kg + bar x 1

60kg + bar x 15

Incline Smith Bench

50kg + bar x 8/6

Dips

Bodyweight 2 x 15

Tricep stuff

Done.

I have no idea how much the smith bar weighs, I'd give it maybe 10kg or so.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

powerlifter8 said:


> Thanks mate, for my size my overhead isn't bad but my bench sucks balls...strange that!!
> 
> Had a session at the local council gym today, not going to waste bandwidth going into a rant but this year is turning out to be terrible in every sense so far.
> 
> ...


im the same mate, my pressing is ok but my flat bench is poo you can't be far off a bodyweight overhead press now can you? it must be within 20kg? (sorry if your heavier then that mate)

keep it up pal :beer:

ps i dont think i needed to quote all of your last post and then not comment on it :lol:


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

LOL, I know what you're saying, but it doesn't lift itself therefore it provides resistance of sorts...

EDIT: Dave, I'm about 74kg atm so I could probably eek out a rep at bodyweight, time I get back to 'beach' condition I'll probably be about 70kg/11 stone, so theoretically I should be pressing bodyweight overhead for reps...theoretically


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Can't wait to see the BW MP mate, I think you could do it now tbh.

Your bench is a lot better than mine, as is your DL so stop trying to get sympathy from everyone lmao


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

dc55 said:


> The bar doesnt weigh anything....


Not all smiths are counterweighted, and not necessarily by the weight of the bar.


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Yeah, theres definately a good few kg's behind the bar that is in my local gym so if it's not lifting itself I'll count it LOL. I've decided to get rid of these last 10lbs or so (pure guess but that much should see me in fair condition) I'm going to follow this protocol; only a whey shake on waking, then low-med carbs and high protein thereafter until 6 pm and no carbs after then. Also 40 mins steady state cardio on my off days.


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Deads today

BB Deadlift

46kg x 8

86kg x 3

126kg x 3

170kg x 3 *PB!*

WG Chins

3 x 12 @ bw

3 x 8 @bw


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

sorry to hear your mentally unhinged as badly as me pal

although i am not impressed with you getting a 170 deadlift you tw*t


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

LOL cheers mate 

Did 20 Mins steady state cardio on empty today, and some (veryy little) shoulders

Standing BB OHP

46kg x 5

70kg x 2

60kg x 3

50 kg x 4 x 10


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Alright mate

How you finding the cardio?

I'm failing miserably lol


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Hey mate the cardio isn't bad at all, did 30 mins steady state today. Its the diet that I'm ****ing up on, weekends I booze like a madman, during the week I dont drink and diet isnt TOO bad but I always seem to slip up somewhere.

Waist this morning was 32.25" that was dehydrated to **** after a night on the bevvy, I'm really reallly cleaning the diet up as of next week and cardio at least 5x a week, hopefully get the waist under 32" by next sunday.


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Jeezo, diet has been good today AND I got some PB's, not a bad day at the office!

BB Deadlifts

46kg x 5 (warmup)

86kg x 3

126kg x 2

174kg x 3 *PB!*

WG Chins

8 @ bw +10kg

6 @ bw + 10kg

2 x 10 @ BW

Rock on, might even do some abs later if I can be bothered 

EDIT Training at home atm so all lifts done on a standard ****ty 5ft bar and daft wee fat plates.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

You must have a hell of a lot of wee plates to pull 174...


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

LOL when I say wee plates, they're thick 20's but not very wide so the bars closer to the floor, to be precise it's 2x20, 2x10, 1x7.5, 2x5, 2x2.5, 1x1.25 per side + a 6.2kg bar(yep, I've weighed the bar) so I guess splitting hairs, it's technically 173.7kg x 3 reps 

Also I can't get anymore weight on the bar so it's either get another couple of 20's or start repping out with as much on the bar as poss...


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

powerlifter8 said:


> Jeezo, diet has been good today AND I got some PB's, not a bad day at the office!
> 
> BB Deadlifts
> 
> ...


impressed with the deadlifts mate, 174's very impressive :thumb:


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Cheers mate, hopefully get 200kg for a single at 11 stone ish

that'd be a nice strength level for the summer


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Had a very swift Push session today, really only went down to the gym for a sauna and jacuzzi though.

Dips

[email protected] (warmup)

2 x 8 @ bw+25kg

15/10 @ bw

DB OHP

8 @ 20kg DB's

3 x 5 @25kg DB's

Told you it was brief lol...


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

sauna

and

jacuzzi

can you expalin what these words mean please?

are they compound or isolation exercises?


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

I'd class the jacuzzi as a compound mate, due to the way both my nuts and cock jiggle about.


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Excellent DL's matey, 180 for reps isn't far now


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Cheers mate! Hopefully within the next 2-3 weeks  I reckon I could eek out a 190kg single atm, so 200kg shall fall soon!

DId a quick legs session today, but a quickies better than nothin, right?...

Smith BB squat

60kg * 8

90kg * 6

110kg * 3

130kg * 2

60kg * 15

(Yes I realise that the smith bar is counter balanced etc. and doesnt weigh 20kg, but for simplicity im listing it as that)

Raised DB SLDL

25kg DB's * 15

DB Curls

3*10 @ a ****e weight

Jobs a good un.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Smith = evil. Shame on you, young man


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

I dunno, my towel likes them as people tread on it if I leave it on the floor :lol:


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

LOL 

I know Darren, I hate them, first proper leg session I've ever had on a Smith and tbh, it wasn't as bad as I thought it was going to be but all the same...not something I shall be making a habit of. These were proper ass to floor squats though, and I have some DOMS today so can't be all that bad...


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Fair enough mate. I just find smith squats awkward, though I appreciate they do have their place.


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Ok so I've been 'cutting' LOL, for 4 weeks now, took some measurements and weighed myself this morning for the first time since I started.

Weight 11 stone 7lbs (73.2kg)

Chest 42"

Waist 31 7/8" (Yay, broke the 32" barrier)

Arms 14 5/8"

I look noticeably leaner with a much better taper, back is the one bodypart I'd say is still gaining well. I'm aiming for a sub 30" waist, preferably 29" ish which will probably see me the wrong side of 11 stone but as long as I look good I'm not going to get too hung up on measurements.


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Shoulders today, went light as I'm not feeling too strong and a little more volume wouldnt do any harm.

Standing BB Military Press

10kg x 20 (warmup)

60kg x 8 (rep PB...I think)

50kg x 3 x 12

Standing BB front raises

10kg x 20

15kg x 3 x 12

Some abs and biceps...volume tastic


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

60kg OHP's aren't exactly 'light' my man haha

I've never tried front raises, how do they feel?


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Haha I suppose mate, I guess we're never happy though. The raises aren't bad but to be brutally honest the only reason I do them is that I feel like I'm not doing enough volume if I don't do at least one Iso lol...heres a few pics that show a little progress IMO.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

nice delts in pic three mate, can tell why 60kg is "light"

the rest look good too mate

keep at it you skinny ba5tard


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

haha thanks ya big beefcake you!


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2009)

Smith squats? I thought you are a powerlifter?!?!

Never mind that bar the acne you look very good mate, drop some fat and you would have a nice little beach body(which is not easy to achieve before some one thinks i am a being a pr**k!).


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Hey Con, I crashed my car a couple of weeks ago and I need to travel 60 miles a day by train to get to/from work. So the only option to me atm is smith squats or no squats sadly, but I shall be able to squat again as of next week which is a big bonus...possibly even by friday  Cheers for the compliments mate means a lot to me, as I used to be a right skinny wee bastard...think I'm going to hit the sunbeds for a while see if I can clear up the acne on my shoulders/chest.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

powerlifter8 said:


> Hey Con, I crashed my car a couple of weeks ago and I need to travel 60 miles a day by train to get to/from work. So the only option to me atm is smith squats or no squats sadly, but I shall be able to squat again as of next week which is a big bonus...possibly even by friday  Cheers for the compliments mate means a lot to me, as I used to be a right skinny wee bastard...think I'm going to hit the sunbeds for a while see if I can clear up the acne on my shoulders/chest.


in all seriousness have you tried roaccutane mate? it's a bastard for random nose bleeds but should clear it up


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Killer delts mate


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks guys 

Been pretty shattered today due to work, managed a deadlift/back session though and it went not too bad.

Deadlifts

86kg x 5

126kg x 3

150kg x 9 *PB!*

106kg x 10

WG Chins

4 x 8 @bw

Fin


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Nice deads!


----------



## neildo (Oct 9, 2008)

lookin awesome dude! not too dissimilar measurements/shape from myself! my flatmate/training partner has also got some spots on his upper back and one holiday out in the sun of greece and they all cleared up!


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Cheers D  According to most 1rm calculators that puts my 1rm at 193kg...I'm going to try for a max next week see how I do.

Neildo cheers mate! I'm gonna hit the sunbeds for a bit I think it's the only thing about my physique atm thats ****ing me off as training seems to be going ok.


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

150x9! That makes my back hurt just thinking about it! :lol:

Good goin Rosco!!


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Cheers pal, it's about the only thing that I'm good at lol!


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Nonsense mush

Ok ok, I'm prettier, but you can't have it all :lol:


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Hey, thats a matter for the girls (or lads in your case  ) to decide


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Cheeky b1tch :lol:


----------



## ragahav (Jun 11, 2008)

Best of Luck with your comp prep and event...


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

His comp was back in Fab mate :lol:


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Looking good in the pictures mate, and 150kg is a damn good deadlift. :beer:


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

LOL cheers for pointing that out HK, yeah mate my comp was in february mate, sadly everything except my deadlift has went south since then 

Cheers fozy  trying for a PB tomorrow when I can get to the gym should get a pretty decent improvement over my 185kg PB of the comp. Shoulders/Biceps today, I have a new found passion for training, possibly because I'm seeing myself melt away by the day, due to massive quantities of alcohol and very very little food. Weight today, an alcohol induced dehydrated 11 stone 3


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

The days of me being skinny fat and weak ends now, routine for the next while will be;

Mon-Squat

Oly BB Squat 1x15 as heavy as poss

SLDL 2x12

Calve Raises 3x20

Tue-Bench

Flat BB Bench 3x3 Heavy as poss

Standing BB OHP 3x8

CG Bench 2x10

Dips 2xmax at bodyweight

Fri-Deadlift

BB Deadlift 3x3 Heavy as poss

Weighted Chins 3x8-10

Shrugs 2x15

BB Rows 3x10


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

So.. you still training then my love?


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Suppose I had better update this...still training, progress pics will be going up tonight, I think this month is make or break for me, going to try the velocity diet to blitz the last half stone or so of fat, then hopefully I'll be happy with my conditioning and I can get some cals down me and gain some strength back.

Today-Deadlifts

Deadlifts 60kgx5, 100kgx3, 140kgx1, 160kgx1, 140kgx4

WG Chins 2x8 @ bw + 10kg, 2x8 @ bw

DB Rows 3x8 @ 30kg DB's

DB Curls 20kg db's x 8/6, 12kg db's 2x12

30 mins on bike


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

TOday Bench/Assistance

DIps

10 @ bw(warmup), 3 @ bw+40kg, 8 @ bw+25kg, 22 @ bw

Seated DB Shoulder Press

8/4 @ 25kg DB's

5 @ 20kg DB's

Side Lateral Raises

3x8 @ 10kg DB's

Tri Pushdowns

3x12 @ undisclosed weight


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

"Legs"

Hack Squat (on a stack, not plate loaded, and the angle is bizarre)

100kg x 10

127kg x 12

154kg x 12

181.5kg x 12

100kg x 25

Calve Raises

100kg 3x15

Did some arms at this point which was;

Standing DB tri extensions

20kg x 20

20kg x 15

20kg x10

Seated DB Curls

20kg DB's 2 x 10

12kg x 2 x 12 (Done on a roughly 60 deg angle)


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Ross you lesbian, was starting to think you were dead :lol:


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

At times, I begin to think that...nah better not go there.

Today, trained legs as I felt that the workout I had on sat was total ****e tbh, this one wasn't much better...

Smith Squat (getting REALLY ****ed off at not being able to get back to my old gym now, ****ing hate the smith machine)

40kg + bar x6 (warmup)

85kg + bar x 10

Calve Raises

150kg + bar 2x15

Hack Squat (Machine...*sigh*)

10x 100kg

DB SLDL

2x15 @ 25kg DB's


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Oh, and 30 mins on the X trainer.


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Chest/Bench and assistance

Dips

10 @ bw (warmup, 5 @ bw+25kg, 4 @ bw+40kg, 12 @ bw + 25kg, 12/12 @ bw

DB OHP

5/3 @ 25kg DB's HOLY WEAK SHOULDERS BATMAN

Standing Tri extension [email protected] 25kg DB

25 mins cardio (20 mins brisk walk on steep incline, 5 mins running @ 12.5km/h)


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

"Back" today (deads will be done on sunday)

WG Chins

10 @bw (warmup)

6 @ bw + 15kg

2x6 @ bw + 10kg

8 @ bw Behind the Neck style

DB Rows

3x15 @ 25kg DB's

Shrugs

15 @ 50kg + bar

10 @ 90kg + bar

8 @ 120kg + bar


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

good to see you updating again flower 

some good weights considerign the circumstances (smiths, gym problems, etc)


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Cheers Dave, I'm on a keto diet now and it's working so hopefully be finished this cut by the end of the month, and look pretty good, and most importantly get back to eating some LOVELY CARBS and filling out!

Legs

Smith Squat

50kg + bar x 10

80kg + bar x 6

100kg + bar x 2

60kg + bar x 12

SLDL (DB)

25kg dbs's 1x20

Calve Raises

30/20 @ 60kg + bar

Cardio

30 mins incline fast walking


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Keep it up lover


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Chest/assistance

Dips

bw x 10, bw +20kg x 5, bw + 40kg x 5, bw + 20kg x 12

Smith bench

40kg+bar x 10, 60kg + bar x 5, 70kg + bar x2

OH Tri extensions

25kg db 3x12

Tri pushdowns

3x10


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Cheers hunni.

Deads/Back

Deadlifts

60kg x 5

100kg x 3

140kg x 1

170kg x 2

175kg x 1

140kg x 5

Just seeing if I could do them...

DB Curls

1x5 @ 22.5kg DB's 

WG Chins

8/6

DB Shrugs

30kg DB's x 12

35kg DB's x 12

Fin

Much better session than I thought I was capable of, and that's off the back of about 180g carbs all WEEK, I reckon with a few weeks clean bulking behind me I could pull 200kg as I felt that I had at least 5kg more in the tank yest. Good stuff!


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Edit: Bodyweight a bawhair under 11 stone (70kg).


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Couple of pics, the light streaming in the window destroyed my defintion and vascularity so not the greatest pics, but give an idea of where I'm at. It's also made my left arm look smaller than my right, when in fact it's a fraction bigger...bizarre


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Well feckin done lad, looking lean & mean. Whats the plan now?


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

TBH mate, I'd say another few pounds off and I'll be happy. Then A very VERY slow clean bulk, add size back and keep the waist under 30-31", can't wait as I know I'll fill back out in the right places and get stronger!


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

And cheers Chris, the encouragement means a lot to me


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Ok, so diets been good this week until tonight...had some mash potato with my chicken breasts, then a 100% beef burger in a bun, and then 4 shortbread fingers and two mini chocolate rolls. LOVELY LOVELY CARBSSSS LOL

So, ben also hittin the cardio every night for between 20-30 mins a time, steady state. Today I trained bench/chest

Dips

BW x 10 (warmup)

BW + 25kg x 5

BW + 45kg x 2.5

BW + 25kg x11

BW x 15

OH Tri Extension

3x15 25kg DB

Tri Pushdowns

2x15 @ 100lbs

Cardio

Fin


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

powerlifter8 said:


> TBH mate, I'd say another few pounds off and I'll be happy. Then A very VERY slow clean bulk, add size back and keep the waist under 30-31", can't wait as I know I'll fill back out in the right places and get stronger!


I dream of a 31 inch waist i am currently pushing 40!


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Where are you going to lose these few extra lbs from mate? Gunna shave? :lol:

Seriously you've achieved a lot already..

+45kg is an amazing dip by the way mate especially seeing as you're on a cal deficit.. you're gunna beast it with some carbs down your neck!


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

LOL cheers guys  wasit is currently approx 29.5", was lookin pretty good post workout today, I think with my current conditioning another 10-14lbs I'd look pretty good. After I finish my cut I expect to be about 67.5kg/10 stone 8, but in excellent condition. Currently about 10 stone 12/69kg.

Today did Deadlifts/back.

Deadlifts

Bar x 10

60kg x 10

100kg x 3

140kg x 1

180kg x 1 *EASY!*

160kg x 3

100kg x 12

WG Chins

2x8 @ BW

Plate Row

1x15 @ 20kg for the stretch...

Lat Pulldown

110lbs 3x12

Great session , the deadlifts were easy, 185kg next week...only a matter of time before I nail 200kg


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Chris, just before the end of my cut I'm hoping for bodyweight + 50kg for reps, after a cal surplus for a few weeks I'd expect 60kg for at least 2 or 3 reps!


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Hey mate,

I'm sure you'll be cracking the 200k dead soon as well, bloody strong lad for your weight!


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Cheers mate! Just going to increase in 5kg increments until I plateau, at which point I'll drop say 30kg off and go for reps


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

That's similar to what I'm doing, 3 sets of 5 then up 2.5kg each week.

Although once I plateau I drop to 5 sets of 3, then 5 sets of 2 after that.


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

That looks pretty sound, I always find that the best way to keep gains coming is to mix up the reps and sets when you start to stagnate.


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Ok, so went down to do cardio and only managed 20 mins, heat was making me ill! So I also did some ab work, bit of calves and some gripper ****.


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Oh and I've been good with the low carbs today, just had a steak burger and a 4 egg omelette with a tin of tuna, must be about 70g protein in that lot.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

impressive progress mate

ive not been in for a bit as ive been busy pulling my penis amongst other things, mainly over your pictures i hope you dont mind

seriously though keep it (the progress) up mate looking very vascular


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Cheers dave  I'm not really any more vascular now, progress has stagnated. Think I'll maybe just start a bulk from next week, as long as the waist doesn't get over 32"...

Bench/Chest tonight

Dips

10 @ bw

6 @ bw + 25kg

2 @ bw + 50kg

2x10 @ bw + 25kg

OH Tri Extensions

15/12/12/12 @ 25kg DB

Tri Pushdowns

4 sets at varying weights

30 mins x trainer


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

PS

It's an honour to have you touch yourself when you think of me.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

powerlifter8 said:


> PS
> 
> It's an honour to have you touch yourself when you think of me.


i dont think of you, dont be silly

i just look at your naked body


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## welshrager (May 27, 2009)

hey mate, nice progress pics looking much better my thoughts, hope ur gains keep on coming good luck


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

davetherave said:


> i dont think of you, dont be silly
> 
> i just look at your naked body


 :lol:


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Dave, don't lie. I always wondered who it was phoning me at 4am breathing heavily down the phone, now I know.

Pastanchicken thanks very much mate, think I'm going to give this cutting mullarky one last week then onto a SLOW CLEAN bulk, I don't want to totally lose my abs and or vascularity this time round, can't wait to start though get some size and strength back.

Weighed myself this morning at 11 stone/70kg on the button, waist at the smallest point about an inch above my belly button was 29.5"

Deads/Back

Deadlifts

Bar x 10

60kg x 6

100kg x 3

140kg x 1

190kg x 0

187.5kg x 0.5

140kg x 2

100kg x 10

****e. What was otherwise a good session was ruined by this, think I was just a little burnt out and underfuelled today, just gonna write this one off.

Wide Grip Chins

2x10 @ bw

BB Shrugs

2x20 @ 60kg

DB Shrugs

2x12 @ 35kg

DB Row

1x10 @ 35kg

Fixed BB Curls

3x15 @ 25kg fixed BB (Now this sounds pathetic, but I used the strictest form ever and felt like my arms were going to explode)

Hanging Leg Raises

3x15


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Try curling with your back/shoulders against the wall mate

Daaaaayum. :lol:


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Thats basically what I was doin Chris, my upper arm never moved a fraction of a degree, it was all biceps. The contraction was mad!


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Quite a coherent post for a drunk Scotsman pmsl


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

LMAO, can't Beat a drunken post eh!


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

I knew I should have quoted it, it was hilarious LOL


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Heinkeken said:


> I knew I should have quoted it, it was hilarious LOL


you should of, and should be ashamed of yourself for not doing so :cursing: :lol:


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

It said something like this

Ken, what? I'm sick of women, I can't wait to compete so I can leave the country. Peace out.

In fact I think that's exactly it.. pmsl


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

LMAO


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Ok, so I'm going to absolutely blitz the cutting this week, as I'm making it my last week. Plan is basicallly a velocity diet style approach, my protein and fats will be coming from whey, nuts, plain grilled chicken and tuna. 45 mins cardio every day, train with weights 4 times during the week, drink lots of water. After this, I shall start a clean slow bulk on the 15th June. Routine for the bulk will be simple and effective for me;

Monday-Squat

BB Squat 1x15

SLDL 2x15

Calve Raises 3x20

Tue-Abs

Hanging Leg Raises 4x20

Decline Crunches (weighted) 3x10

Bench

Flat BB Bench 3x10

Dips 2xmax at bodyweight

OH DB Tri extensions 3x15

Tri Pushdowns 3x15

Fri-Deadlifts

Deadlift 1x3

DB Shrugs 3x15

CG Chins 3x10

DB Shrugs 3x10

Sun-Shoulders

BB OHP 3x10

Side Laterals 3x12


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Chest today, and some ****er nicked my dipping belt. Happy days.

Dips

8 x bw (warmup)

6 x bw + 25kg

6/4 x bw + 40kg

2x10x bw

Flat DB bench

2x12 @ 25kg DB's

Tri Pushdown

3 x lots

20 mins interval training on stationary bike


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

alright flower

impressed with b/w + 40kg pal


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Cheers mate, I reckon I'm about 70-71kg atm, put on a couple of pounds and tbh I'm feeling fat as ****, which isn't a good sign at 11 stone. So, I'm in two minds as to should I continue cutting, or sack it off and bulk...


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

YOU feel fat? I should feel obese then mate.

Oh actually wait, I do pmsl


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

LMAO, I don't feel QUITE as bad today mate, that will all change in 20 mins or so when my chinese arrives 

Deadlifts/Back

BB Deadlift

6 x 60kg (warmup)

3 x 100kg

2 x 140kg

1 x 182.5kg/401lbs 

5 x 140kg

12 x 100kg

****ing brilliant session, back in the groove this week, got a bit of volume in there (for me anyway) and at least I can take solace in the fact that I'm a 400lb deadlifter at under 11 stone, weight today is 10 stone 13.

WG Chins

10/6 x bw

DB Shrugs

12/10/8 x 37.5kg DB's

Hanging Leg Raises

15/12/10


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Heinkeken said:


> YOU feel fat? I should feel obese then mate.
> 
> Oh actually wait, I do pmsl


hahaha i need a pi55 but am too fat to justify the effort it would take to walk upstairs just for a pi55


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Fight the abs dave


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

powerlifter8 said:


> Fight the abs dave


the what????? :confused1:


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Thats the spirit!


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Back in halls, I had a sink in my room and just pi55ed in that. Sod going to the toilets 30 times a day and having to have a pointless convo with whoever I meet in there/on the way :lol:

Now I've moved out and the toilet is downstairs. All those stairs :sad:

I'm starting my cut this week, I am truly sick of having to suck in my gut pmsl


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Your training is looking good mate, I like the look of your bulking plan, a good base of solid exercises.

You will be smoking past me soon!

I know what you mean about your abs, I sit at around 13 stone but as soon as I go above that I feel mega and want to cut!


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Cheers Dez, I wouldn't count on me overtaking you anytime though! 

I am extending the cut for a further 3 weeks for the following reasons;

a) I am FAR more active in my job now, less time to eat ****e, and I'm planning on staying off the booze for a few weeks

B) I have a weeks holiday booked in for 3 weeks today, as it will be my 21st so I can hopefully smash some PB's on the eve of my bday and see in my 21st on a good note.

c) Due to the aforementioned 21st bday and weeks holiday, I will be getting bevvied and living off chinese and mcdonalds for a week so at least doing this fmo a very lean base and training hard, I should get a rebound rather than just get fat.

Squats/Legs

Ass to grass BB squats

Bar x 10 (warmup)

60kg x 10

80kg x 6

100kg x 3

110kg x 3 (had a few kg assistance on the last rep from my spotter, still hugely pleased though as I havent free weight squatted in prob nearly 3 months.)

60kg x 15

SLDL

120kg x 6 (plates started to slide off the bar, a kind young chap gave me a loan of his clips)

120kg x 10

Horizontal Leg Press

2x20 @ 100kg


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

Good going on the SLDL - where you training these days?


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Kelvinhall atm mate, I will be back at venice as soon as I get another car which should be in 2-3 weeks fingers crossed! Target for a couple weeks time is 140kg on SLDL for 12 reps, which I should manage, I've got 8 reps before.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Your a strong guy for 70kg, in fact your strong reguardless, but your strength to weight ratio is impressive.


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

Didn't know there was a gym in there - is it any good? Can you just pay per session? Venice can be awkward to get to if i'm back in Glasgow and don't have access to a car.


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

TBH mate it's nto very good, but it's the best I have at my disposal atm, one set of squat stands, 3 oly bars, Maybe 260kg-300kg of plates? An incline and flat BB bench, and a few DB benches with DB's up to 45kgish, a smith machine. It has enough to do me the next few weeks and is convenient, I justt ask for a spot when squatting. Can't wait to get back to venice though tbh.


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

fozyspilgrims said:


> Your a strong guy for 70kg, in fact your strong reguardless, but your strength to weight ratio is impressive.


Thanks very much mate compliments always mean a lot to me =]

TBH I'd rather be a ripped 11 stone and strong as **** than 14 or 15 stone and 25%bf+ and a few extra kg on my lifts, conditioning and strength is more important to me. Only downside is that I love food LMAO.


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Chest/Bench

Flat BB Bench (first time in over 2 months)

Bar (20kg) x 15

60kg x 10

80kg x 4

90kg x 2 

85kg x 2x2

60kg x 2 x 12

Wasn't too bad all things considered, but still dissapointing.

Dips

bw x 2x 10

Flat DB Bench

1x12 @ 20kg DB's

Standing DB Curl

2x8 @ 20kg DB's

Seated Incline Curls

1x12 @ 12kg DB's


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Hi bro, not bad on the bench considering your only 70kg.

Have you tried working to a certain rep range, say 3 sets of 5 or 5 sets of 3?

Has worked wonders for me recently.

Doing 3 sets of 5, say 80k one week, if successful then next week up the weight by 2.5k and keep doing this until you don't get 3 sets of 5, then switch to 5 sets of 3, then 5 sets of 2 then finally 5 1RPM.

Then start all over again.

What do you think?


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Hey man, I used to do 3x3 and alternated it with 3x8 and made good progress on that, tbh I'm not expecting any increases in my poundages while I'm cutting, no doubt once I put a few pounds back on it will increase a good bit, Going to try for max reps with 90kg next week with less of a warm up, should hopefully get 4-5 reps.


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Oh and I have used that approach before mate, it worked reasonably well, in all fairness my best bench is only 105kg so it's not like it's drastically dropped.


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Just a wee reshuffle to my bulking routine, and thrown in some grip work also, bulk starts on monday, no ****ing about and no excuses. I've also constructed a diet that will see me take in a minimum of 4000 cals a day, closer to 4500 if I throw in a snack (nuts etc.) this may seem excessive but I have a very active job, so should see some decent gains off that diet while keeping the fat in check 

Monday-Squat

BB Squat 1x15

SLDL 2x15

Calve Raises 3x20

Tuesday-Bench

Flat BB Bench 3x10

Dips 2xmax at bodyweight

OH DB Tri extensions 3x15

Tri Pushdowns 3x15

Fri-Deadlifts

Deadlift 1x3

DB Shrugs 3x15

CG Chins 3x10

DB Rows 3x10 (If I can be bothered...)

Sat-Shoulders/Abs/Grip

BB OHP 3x10

Side Laterals 3x12

Decline Weighted Crunches 3x15

Hanging Leg Raises 3x15

Grippers (CoC) and singles with Rolling Thunder


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Deadlifts/Back

BB Deadlift

60kg x 6

100kg x 3

140kg x 1

185kg x 1 (Horrible, ramped, and back bustingly bad form but meh, it went up)

140kg x 3

WG Chins

3x10

DB Rows

2x10 @ 30kg DB's

DB Shrugs

3x10 @ 37.5kg DB's


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

powerlifter8 said:


> Deadlifts/Back
> 
> BB Deadlift
> 
> ...


185kg is a seriously good deadlift mate.


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Cheers mate, I can feel my strength plateauing though and in general I'm sick of having slightly lower bodyfat and much less size, so I'm back on the bulk as of tomorrow, looking to surpass the size I hit last time (about 170-172lbs) Think 13 stone is a decent target for xmas...


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Just be careful mate


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Ok so took some measurements on saturday morning, so heres the tale of the tape...

20/06/09

Calf 15.75 (****E)

Quad 22.5"

Waist 30.5" round belly button, 29.75" at smallest point

Chest 41"

Upper Arm 14.25"

Forearm 12"

Neck 15.5"

Weight was 70kg/11 stone/154lbs

Height 5'9"


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Squat/ LEgs today, good session in general

BB Back Squat

Bar x 10

60kg x 8

90kg x 10 (had to get a spot from a random dude so wasn't totally confident on this set)

BB Calve Raises

100kg 3x20

BB SLDL

100kg x 12

120kg x 12 (Very good and comfortable, 125kg 2 x 12 next week)

Leg Press

2x20 @ 110kg

Nice high rep session, I enjoyed this and sealed my gains with a 55g protein 1000kcal meal 

125kg on SLDL Next week, 95kg on BB back squats


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Bench/Chest

BB Bench

Bar x 15

60kg x 5

80kg x 8 (last 3 had a slight assist)

70kg x 9 ( no spot here so had to tip the plates off lol)

60kg x 14 Pleased with this! Had to roll bar down though as once again had no spotter

Dips

BW x 16/8

Overhead DB Tri Extensions

20kg DB 15/12/12

Pretty pleased with this, just need to up the weight next week, keep shovelling **** loads of food down me and wait, no point on dwelling on what I was lifting.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

120kg stiff leg deadlifts?????? bu55er me im impressed

you must have those loose calf things ive heard so much about


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Haha cheers Dave, I've SLDL'ed 140x9 before, just have strong hamstrings and lower back compared to everything else I guess...I've been blitzing the food for the last week'ish, and although my waist has expanded slightly I still look just as lean, and in fact my arms are more vascular and full


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

You seem to be similar to me mate, much stronger back than the rest of you, I am useless at pushing exercises for the most part!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

God glad it's not just me then!!


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Dezw said:


> You seem to be similar to me mate, much stronger back than the rest of you, I am useless at pushing exercises for the most part!


im hopeless at all exercises except lifting my left arm to my mouth whilst holding a glass, so balls to it :lol:


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Dez/Darren I agree, my pulling is way ahead of my pushing strength wise, but funnily enough my chest and tris aren't underdeveloped as such, I think I just don't have the leverage to push as much weight as I should (ape arms certainly don't help) on the other hand I could deadlift all day long (and also lift pints all day long! :innocent: )


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

You'd be surprised mate. I know that poor form and injury was holding my bench back, but then there's this guy in my gym..... He competes in strongman, might have done some PL too by the look of him, he's a right lump. But his max bench is 140. 140. Now that my injury is more or less healed, I'll be doing more than that. He says he just doesn't have the genetics/biomechanics to bench heavy.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

its weird to be honest, i know lads that only squat 100 and deadlift 120 and regard this as impressive

yet i have knackered knees, ankles and sins and i can squat and bench more then that

yet other people only bench 100 and look like they bench 250

anyway im not surprised your pullings better all the pulling of penis you partake in


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Well Dave, I am overdue some action so maybe my poor forearm will get a rest haha.

Deadlifts/Back

BB Deadlifts

60kg x 6

100kg x 3

140kg x 1

172.5kg x 3 (first two reps were GOOD, third was almost all back but that was due to me fannying about when I put the bar down after the second rep)

140kg x 4

100kg x 10

WG Chins

3x10 @ bw

DB Shrugs

15/12/12 @ 35kg DB's

DB Curls

22.5kg DB's x 5/4

15kg DB's x 10

10kg DB's x 10


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

So, this is the end of my first 7 days back bulking, going to do weekly weigh ins on a sat morning as thats the day that I started my bulk, also I rarely go out on a friday now so it will be a more true weight, as opposed to the dehydrated mess I usually am on sunday mornings!


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

powerlifter8 said:


> Well Dave, I am overdue some action so maybe my poor forearm will get a rest haha.
> 
> Deadlifts/Back
> 
> ...


Bloody strong deadlift, what are you PB's?


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Cheers mate! MY PB's are pretty ****e tbh but I'm improving fairly consistantly so lets hope I blow them outta the water...

Strict shoulder press 72.5kg

BB Bench 105kg

Deadlift 185kg

Rack Pull from the knee 255kg

Olympic Back Squat (ass touching the floor) 127.5kg

Pretty poor tbh, but they're all getting there...

Weigh in on the 27/06/09

*160lbs/11stone 6lbs/72.75kg*


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

For your weight those pbs are pretty damn good mate.


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks very much mate, always spurs me on getting a compliment! Well trained shoulders today, had a very good session tbh. Now I don't want to come across as a whining moron, but man, this year has been so ****, and it just keeps getting worse.As I posted in general, I'm 99% convinced that I've walked off from a cash machine without lifting the cash, the worst part of this is that I genuinely can't remember if I hit the buttons to withdraw it or not...

Anyway, *Shoulders*

Seated DB OHP

10 x 16kg DB's

8 x 20kg DB's

3x8 @ 25kg DB's *EASY 27.5kg next time*

Standing DB side laterals

2x10 @ 10kg DB's

1x8 @ 8kg DB's

(Pause at the top and a slow negative on all reps)

Cable Laterals

3x10


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Squats/Legs

BB Back Squat

Bar x 10

60kg x 20

70kg x 20 (No spotter on squats but it wa a hardddd set, stairs are now a challenge lol)

BB Calve Raises

3x20 @ 100kg

SLDL

60kg x 8

100kg x 5

145kg x 1.5(grip went here, but that'll do as my legs were fried from the squats/previous SLDL sets)

Leg Press

75kg x 12

118kg x 12

136kg x 15


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

powerlifter8 said:


> Cheers mate! MY PB's are pretty ****e tbh but I'm improving fairly consistantly so lets hope I blow them outta the water...
> 
> Strict shoulder press 72.5kg
> 
> ...


looking at the list above the squat (a-t-g), deadlift and rack pulls stand out as very impressive lifts

to be fair though the bench and overhead press are not particularly shabby


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks mate, I guess it reinforces my theory that I am a much stronger puller than pusher...


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Bench/Chest today

DB Bench

17.5kg DB's x 12 (warmup)

BB Bench (Only had a spotter for the heaviest set)

60kg x 6

82.5kg x 8 (spotter had his index fingers on the bar for the last two reps but they went up quick)

72.5kg x 6

60kg 2 x 12

Dips

Bodyweight 2x12

OH DB Tri Extensions

17.5kg DB 3 x 12

Shortish session, very very pleased with it though, strength is slowly coming back, and my upper body actually vaguely resembled someone who trains when pumped today, good stuff!


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

That's ma boy


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

Hey man, looking good.

I'm cutting also and can't wait to start my clean bulk to gain back the muslce i lost.

How much do you weigh atm?


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

davetherave said:


> 120kg stiff leg deadlifts?????? bu55er me im impressed
> 
> you must have those loose calf things ive heard so much about


Me too thats some lifting!! :thumbup1:


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Cheers guys!

Colt I started bulking a couple of weeks ago mate, I'm about 11 stone 7 atm, the cutting was pointless as I had stagnated and was just getting disheartened with it. Only slept a bout 3 hours last night, so ****ing warm! Was horrible, and got drenched walking to the gym but ah well...

Deadlift/Back today

BB Deadlifts

60kg x 6

100kg x 3

140kg x 3

170kg x 2

140kg x 3

BB Shrugs

3 x 20 @ 60kg

WG Chins

3x10 @ bw

BB Curls

3x6 @40kg

3x8 @ 25kg

DB Curls

1x8 @ 17.5kg DB's

1x10 @ 12.5kg DB's


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

That's a lot of curling lad :lol:

DL's looking solid though


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

LOL cheers dude, I want big biceps!

BH The deads were ****e, but I'm not too worried as a) I've been struggling to eat enough all week with this ****ing heat. B) I only got 3 hours sleep prior to training and c)Next week I'll smash deads!

Weigh in this morning 11 stone 6

This is actually good, same weight as last week but a much drier 160lbs IMO, especially considering the amount of water I'm constantly losing.

Oh yes, waist at the smallest point 29 7/8", at the belly button 30 7/8"


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Wish me waist was that small mate, When I was under 11 stone I still had a 34" waist, stupid big wide hips of mine, messes the lat spread right up!


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

I guess I'm lucky in that respect mate! Appointment with the dermo today, that's me on accutane now. Thank ****, I'm hoping that this will clear it up once and for all, as I want to be able to walk about with my top off for once in my life before it's too late, without feeling self conscious.


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Shoulders/Bi's today

Seated DB OHP

1 x 12 @ 14kg DB's

3 x 10 @ 25kg DB's

Seated Smith Press

1 x 8 @ 30kg + bar

1 x 8 @ 40kg + bar

1 x 6 @ 50kg + bar

DB side laterals

3 x 10 @ 10kg DB's

DB Curls

3 x 10 @ 20kg DB's

45 deg seated curls

3 x 10 @ 12kg DB's


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Well as luck would have it, I've finally found the cable for my fone, so heres my pics from the end of my half ****d cut LOL...stats for the pics are a few pages back...


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

A couple more...


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Holy massive pics batman! Can some kind soul resize these for me? Never knew they'd turn out that size!


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

powerlifter8 said:


> Holy massive pics batman! Can some kind soul resize these for me? Never knew they'd turn out that size!


kapow :lol:

erm im looking for some criticism without mentioning the 1970's boxer shorts, daniel craig they are not

your biceps are fooking amazing mate they really are :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## neildo (Oct 9, 2008)

Look awesome mate, nice wee waist, as above ur guns are lookin sweet and good leg development by the looks of it! Im fookin jealous!


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

neildo said:


> Look awesome mate, nice wee waist, as above ur guns are lookin sweet and good leg development by the looks of it! Im fookin jealous!


i couldnt comment on his legs as i was blinded by them grundies

there is a saying, im not sure of the numbers but a 14" cut arm is more impressive then a 16£ uncut arm

that arm from the front looks bang on


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks very much guys! Spurs me on, next stop 13 stone! Then a cut down to a sub 30" waist and down to 75kg for next years scottish open 

Neildo, the amount of time you've been training and the progress taht you have made is nothing short of amazing, if you keep it up at that rate for another couple of years you will be a monster mate. Oh and Dave, the boxers as much as I like them, are pap, colours running out of them already hahahaha


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

You look wicked mate

Does look as if you're rockin' a semi in the side shot though? PMSL


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Heinkeken said:


> You look wicked mate
> 
> Does look as if you're rockin' a semi in the side shot though? PMSL


Did notice that :laugh:

Looking good mate. Arms and legs looking spot on :thumbup1:


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

LMAO, cheers guys! And, I may well have been, I was just straight out of bed at the time hahahaha


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Heinkeken said:


> You look wicked mate
> 
> Does look as if you're rockin' a semi in the side shot though? PMSL


lol why did i rush to look at that pic after i read that :lol:


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)




----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Looking good mate.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

do you ever change your pants it must smell like stilton in your house

or are you going to pretend these pics were also taken the other day?


----------



## neildo (Oct 9, 2008)

powerlifter8 said:


> Thanks very much guys! Spurs me on, next stop 13 stone! Then a cut down to a sub 30" waist and down to 75kg for next years scottish open
> 
> Neildo, the amount of time you've been training and the progress taht you have made is nothing short of amazing, if you keep it up at that rate for another couple of years you will be a monster mate. Oh and Dave, the boxers as much as I like them, are pap, colours running out of them already hahahaha


So you are competing next year? Is that bb'ing or powerlifting? I'm thinking of setting a target to do the scottish bnbf just under a year from now! F*ck it would like to try some pl'ing too!

And thank you very much mate means a lot to me! Would like to try and hit the bulk big time this winter but got armed forces selections in january so need to keep relatively lean till then :cursing:


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

You've got a great frame to pack some mass onto mate, time to eat massive!


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

davetherave said:


> do you ever change your pants it must smell like stilton in your house
> 
> or are you going to pretend these pics were also taken the other day?


There's nothing wrong with multi pantage usage, aren't they the same pictures just resized anyway.


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Hey guys thanks a lot for the comments. Nets been down for the last 10 days but that wouldn't matter as I hadn't trained in that time anyway lol...turned 21 a week ago so was mostly drinking over that period tbh. Firstly, thanks very much Willie for resizing those pics  Dave, I can post the 'well worn' underwear onto you for a fee, but I must warn you they've seen some action over my holiday (or see what the fozster said). Neildo, I'm planning on competing in the BDFPA Scottish Open again, I'm back on the bulk in the middle of summer to give myself an edge, no point in buggering about with a cut as tbh I rarely have my top off anyway.

First session in 10 days today, back onto full body 3x a week, good old 20 reppers.

Olympic BB squat

8 x 60kg (warmup)

20 x 85kg

Calve Raises

2x20 x 85kg

SLDL

1x15 @ 100kg

BB Bench

10 x 62.5kg

10 x 72.5kg

3 x 90kg

Bodyweight Dips

20/10

NB: I plan to train legs 3x a week without fail, but I will alternate the bodyparts that I focus on throughout the week e.g. today was chest. Monday and Friday Back/Shoulders & Arms.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

were they not your grundies that landed today?

ohh dear, whose were they???

gay people lose internet for 10 days


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

LOL, you love me really.

Weights on squats/deads shall go up 5kg per week, upper body 2.5kg per week.


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Ok so Legs and Arms today

BB Squat

Bar x 12 (warmup)

90kg x 20 

BB Calve Raises

3x15 x full stack

SLDL

6 x 70kg

15 x 110kg

EZ Curls

3x8 x 30kg + Olympic EZ Bar

Tri Pushdowns

Drop set; 20/15/10 getting progressively heavier

CH Chins

2x10 x bodyweight


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Good to see you back online and training again matey.

Nothing wrong with taking a break and getting ****ed up


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Yeah, it was deffo good to not have to worry about training for a week or two. Now I'm on the old accutane I'm off the bevvy for the forseeable, so hopefully I'll be able to whack together a few quid that I save, and see some decent changes in my physique!


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Back/Shoulders today, good session in general

BB Deadlift

60kg x 6

110kg x 3

170kg x 3 EASY!

BB OHP (****E, my overhead strength appears to have been replaced by a vagina)

Bar x 10 (warmup)

60kg x 3

55kg x 3x6

WG Chins

10/8/8 x bodyweight

DB Shrugs

55kg DB's x 3x8

30kg DB's x 2x15

Hammer Strength OHP

40kg x 10

60kg x 2x8


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Good deadlift mate, that would have made you happy!

You planning to run any gear?


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Hey mate cheers!

I'm tempted to at some point but not before I get another few drug free comps under my belt, I also want to hit at least 200lbs natty, and I have some lifts in mind that I want to nail before I turn to the dark side. Would most likely use var as I want to have the best lifts poss for my size, and retain good condition...of course this is all a long way down the road lol.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

hello flower

im single you know


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Really? Me too, and I'm getting a bit sick of the single life. Buttsectz?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

powerlifter8 said:


> Really? Me too, and I'm getting a bit sick of the single life. Buttsectz?


good stuff, im sacking all numbers off and deciding to start again

women of uk-m watch out :lol:


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Legs/Chest

BB Bench

20kg x 10 (warmup)

60kg x 6

80kg x 3x8

60kg x 10

Dips

15/12 x bodyweight

Hammer Strength Bench

3x10 x 40kg (chest fooked at this point)

BB Back Squat

Bar x 10 (warmup)

60kg x 6

100kg x 3

110kg x 3

115kg x 1

120kg x 1 Chuffed with this!!! Legs have held up much better than I thought.


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Legs/Arms

BB Back Squat

20kg x 10 (warmup)

60kg x 8

100kg x 15

SLDL

70kg x 10 (my back was so pumped I was in agony, just looking at a plate at this point made me hurt)

45deg Leg Press

100kg x 15

140kg x 12

190kg x 4

Calve Raises

Stack x 3x15

EZ Bar Curl

35kg x 3x8

Hammer Strength Curl

25kg x 12/8/6

Tricep Pushdowns

15/10 x 3/4 of the stack

8/6 x full stack


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Training looking solid mate.

Do you ever do close grip bench for triceps?


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Hey mate, thanks for the compliments. I have been toying with the idea of CGB but a) I have no spotter and B) for me I already have a lot of volume in that session, so I don' t think I'd manage much on the bar etc. but I guess it may be worth a bash....


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Back/Shoulders

BB Deadlift

70kg x 6

120kg x 3

175kg x 3

125kg x 10

BB OHP

Bar x 16 (warmup)

65kg x 2 x 2 (couldn't get 62.5kg on the bar for reasons I can't be bothered going into,so 65kg had to do, to be fair I possibly could have eeked out a third rep on the first set but that can wait till next week)

Hammer Strength Press

40kg x 12

60kg x 10/5/7

40kg x 10

WG Chins

3x12 @ bodyweight

DB Shrugs

40kg DB's 2x12

30kg DB's 1x15


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Weigh in 01/08/09;

*11 stone 10lbs/74.5kg*


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Great session today!

Heavy Legs/Chest

BB Back Squat

20kg x 20 (warmup)

70kg x 6

100kg x 3

120kg x 3  122.5kg next week

Leg Press

50kg x 12

100kg x 10

150kg x 8

190kg x 5

Calve Raises

70kg 3 x 30

Flat BB Bench

Bar x 20 (warmup)

60kg x 8

82.5kg x 8/8/6

Dips

17/9 x bodyweight

Tricep Pushdown

Drop set, 4 diff weights 10 reps each set


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Well, seeing as no **** reads this I'll make myself feel a little better and vent a bit. Went out in town tonight, and boy oh boy, was it ****e sober. Almost in a fight, had a total ****ing cow of epic proportions try to walk between me and my mate (even though there was about 15ft of space either side of us) and attempt to push us out of the way while smirking (we never moved which riled her something awful). Must have been ****hole night, so it's looking like going out and not drinking is a no go as I have came home in possibly the worst mood ever...weekends are looking really boring these days.


----------



## Spriggen (Jun 9, 2009)

Sorry to hear it man, chin up!


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

powerlifter8 said:


> Hey mate, thanks for the compliments. I have been toying with the idea of CGB but a) I have no spotter and B) for me I already have a lot of volume in that session, so I don' t think I'd manage much on the bar etc. but I guess it may be worth a bash....


alright pal, if you're anything like me the poundages on the CGBP will come up pretty fast and surprise you, as long as you stick to it each week

ive not looked what you're doing for chest/triceps but it is certainly an exercise id recommend giving a go :thumbup1:

sorry ot hear of the retarded people getting to you as well as me :lol: they really can be stupid, we had a lad last night who seemed to not want to go home despite about 4 lads on 4 seperate occasions busting his nose in a worse way each time, yet he kept going back to talk to the lads and gettign another few digs in his nose that was already bleeding profusely

i bet he wishes he'd gone home yesterday morning, the bad thing with your situation is it sort of messes with your head because if you suffer anger issues there is no underlying alcohol excuse to be used, if that makes sense?

when i lose me temper at work i always feel more uneasy then if i did when drunk, as you can always lose the alcohol but if you lose your head when sober you start to think you may have issues

anyway


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Cheers spriggen, I'm feeling better this morning but still of the same mindset tbh.

Dave, I don't know how you can do doorwork, but I seriously respect the fact that you can and haven't killed anyone yet LMAO. My one backup in case I ever get the sack would be turning to doorwork, but based on last night I don't think I have the patience for it tbh!


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

I find it difficult going out without a few drinks in me too mate, I get bored and get into such a sh*tty mood that I'm a complete c*nt to be around lol. But if I go home early, I get moaned at. If I stay out and act like the tired/bored person I am at that time, I get moaned at.

One of the main reasons I have house parties, if I cba I just go to bed and leave the lads to look after shop :lol:


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Never done the CGBP, always thought it wouldn't be good for my weak elbows, i may give it a go next week.


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Yeah Chris, sober people and drunk people simply don't mix IMO. I was wearing a superman t shirt I bought on sat night lol, had 4 diff girls come up to me and start feeling my chest and I literally just stood and looked at them...I have no confidence with girls without a drink in me lol :|

Heres a couple of back shots at 165lbs/75kg...up almost a stone since the end of my cut


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Love the undies.

Got a great taper there and am dead jealous of your deadlift!


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Cheers mate, the boxers are bad boys eh  IMO my back has come on loads even from last year, can't wait to see how it is at 13 stone!


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Looking awesome bud! I always say it but killer delts!


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Cheers Christobelle 

LEgs/Arms today...****ing brilliant session

BB Back squat

60kg x 8 (warmup)

105kg x 15

Calve Raises

2x20 @105kg

SLDL

60kg x 8

100kg x 5

140kg x 4

EZ Bar Curls

3x9 @ 30kg + bar

CG Bench

2x12 @ 60kg

Tricep Pushdowns

12/10/8

Uni Lateral Cable curls

12/12/12


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 14, 2009)

Some good SLDL there fella


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Cheers mate! THe strength is going up nicely even on this high rep stuff, can't wait to go solely back to triples etc. should be smashing some weight PB's!


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

you have hips

i hate you


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

LOL!

You bench 120kg for reps, I hate you!

See where I'm goin with this =P


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

powerlifter8 said:


> LOL!
> 
> You bench 120kg for reps, I hate you!
> 
> See where I'm goin with this =P


lol im not sure whether id sacrifice my 120 (plus by the way) bench for a shape that wasnt a pear

:lol:


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

LMFAO!


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

****e session today, I have a million excuses but I wont waste time trying to justify what was simply a pish session lol...

BB Deadlift

70kg x 6

120kg x 3

180kg x 1/1 (grip went on the first rep, which aside from that felt VERY strong...second attempt 1 rep was all I had in the tank, how ****e is that)

150kg x 5

DB Shrugs

37.5kg DB's 2 x 15

Hammer Strength OHP

40kg x 12

60kg x 10/5

Bad day all round...


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Bench/Squat today

BB Back squat

Bar x 5

60kg x 5

110kg x 1 (nooooo way I would get 125kg x 3...shouldnt have drank last night as my legs had no strength at all)

Flat BB Bench

Bar x 15 (warmup)

62.5kg x 6

85kg 2 x 8

92.5kg x 3

Dips

Bodyweight 2 x 12

Hammer Strength Bench

40kg x 12

80kg x 5

Tri Pushdowns

3x12 @ random weight


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

powerlifter8 said:


> Bench/Squat today
> 
> BB Back squat
> 
> ...


dont talk such bollox, ever!!! :cursing:


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

True mate, best night I've had in ages. I attribute this to a) having been off the drink for a good wee run and B) I was feeling significantly more confident due to having no acne/spots at all on my face now. Even pulled a nice bird...but as per usual nothing will come of it, bah humbug etc.


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Feel like total SHAT today...fella I was working alongside went home early with flu like symptoms, now I have aching bones/joints, under my jaw is swollen, sore throat and a groggy head...****ing typical, oh well there goes my run of decent lifts.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

powerlifter8 said:


> True mate, best night I've had in ages. I attribute this to a) having been off the drink for a good wee run and B) I was feeling significantly more confident due to having no acne/spots at all on my face now. Even pulled a nice bird...but as per usual nothing will come of it, bah humbug etc.


nothing will come of it as she probably wont like you asking her to do you up the bum with a marrow just like the last one didn't

hope it isnt flu mate


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Well I'm still chatting to her, no confidence on my part at all and tbh I wouldnt know where to start asking her out unless I had at least half a dozen pints in me (sad i know) !

Trained today, against my better judgement...

Deadlift/Misc stuff

BB Deadlift

70kg x 6

120kg x 3

170kg x 1 (this felt gut bustingly hard, so was very angry at this point and about to go home)

190kg x 1 *PB!!*

150kg x 3

120kg x 10

CG Bench

2 x 15 @ 50kg

DB Curls

20kg db's x 8

14kg db's 2 x 10

Tri Pushdowns

One big dropset

Went out and cut the hedge after this so my forearms are cained...the 190kg deadlift was easier than the 170kg :S WTF I reckon with the weight that I've lost back on, and a bit more food pre-w/o I'd get at least 195, maybe 200kg


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

F*ck me, well done mate that's awesome


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Cheers mate! I can SMELL the 200kg! If I can pull 210kg before the years out it puts me in a very good position for next years open...


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Nice log you have here mate! I was thinkin of doing a powerliftin comp well not seriously but just wondering if it be possible, I have a gd deadlift and gd squat for my weight, but my bench sucks so I prob wouldnt do well haha

Im sure you will get 200 in no time bro!


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

First of all thanks very much mate!

I'd say go for it, you can compete in a single lift i.e. bench only/deadlift only/squat only, which is what I may do next year if my other lifts aren't up to par with my deadlift. What sort of lifts do you have atm mate if you don't mind me asking, and at what bodyweight? BTW bench is also my worst lift mate, I seriously am not sure if I could press 100kg for one rep atm but I'm deadlifting almost 200kg...LOL


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Well, im 64-5kg at the moment.

My lifts so far

Bench: 62.5kg for 6 reps

Deadlift (Sumo stance): 130kg for 6 reps (might be able to do more as I did 120 for 12 last week...havnt tried my 6 rep max for a while on this)

Squat: 117.5kg for 6 reps


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Those are indeed nice lifts for 64kg, you could lift in the 67.5kg class and still eat comfortably and keep the strength moving up, based on what you've put down above, atm I'd say you'd be good for 135kg squat, 80kg bench, 150kg deadlift...depending on which fed you chose to compete in you could ahve another 6 months at least to improve on those!!! Get competin man


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

powerlifter8 said:


> Those are indeed nice lifts for 64kg, you could lift in the 67.5kg class and still eat comfortably and keep the strength moving up, based on what you've put down above, atm I'd say you'd be good for 135kg squat, 80kg bench, 150kg deadlift...depending on which fed you chose to compete in you could ahve another 6 months at least to improve on those!!! Get competin man


haha thanks, sounds so appealing! Though I do like bodybuilding and improving my physique as much as liftin heavy ass weight

80kg bench...man id be happy to lift that!


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Moved training a day forward today as I had a free day...

Bench/Accessory stuff

Flat BB Bench

20kg/Bar x 15 (warmup)

60kg x 5

87.5kg x 6

80kg x 6

70kg x 10

60kg x 9/6

Decline Bench

20kg/Bar x 10

60kg 2 x 10

Tri Pushdown

4 sets


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Had a mess about with my grippers tonight, for the first time in ages...

Right hand

CoC Trainer x 12

CoC #1 x 12/6

CoC #2 x 0.5 LOL

Left Hand

CoC Trainer x 12

CoC #1 x 6+6 assisted/4+2 assisted

CoC #2 x LMFAO


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Legs/Arms today

BB Squat

70kg x 6

100kg x 3

110kg x 8/5

Leg Press

50kg x 10

100kg x 10

150kg x 10

SLDL

75kg x 5

105kg x 5

145kg x 3

Calve Raises

Full stack x 15/12

EZ Bar Curls

3x6 @ 35kg + bar

CG Bench Press

67.5kg x 2 x 12, 1 x 8


----------



## Chalet Fresh (Aug 18, 2009)

noticed you deadlfited 190 the other week, keep pushing hard in the training mate, nothing feels better when you first hit the 200kg milestone. I follow and know a little about powerlifting, which fed do you lift in?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

200 will be a very impressive deadlift mate, *very* impressive


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Hey fresh, I compete in the BDFPA...as a boring natty lol, it allows me to at least almost be competitive haha, I'm really looking forward to 2010, I think I may do ok this time round. Have you competed yourself mate? I saw some of your lifts, awesome! I managed a double with 50kg on dips once and that was VERY hard lol! 70kg+ is madness!


----------



## Chalet Fresh (Aug 18, 2009)

cheers mate, strength to weight ratio going real good at moment, shud hopefulyl improve when i do all the strength work in october onwards though.

Theres certainly nothing boring about being natural, the problem with the untested feds is that if you are gonna be using drugs (Not all of them are on gear, espeically the younger lifters) is that is it worth it over a sport which is only amateur? Sure with a little gear they might be fine, but some people try to push the limits and theres always the chance of consequences later on in your life.

p.s I would ditch the bicep curls mate, they won't help IMO, try chinups and eventually start using additional weight on them using a dip belt, would be a better alternative. Thats if you arnt already doing them that is, haven't read through all your journal


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

I agree mate, for me RE gear the cons would certainly outweigh the pro's (very acne prone, father had cholestrol/bp issues etc.) plus I'm progressing as it is, albeit slowly. I used to do weighted chins mate, until some scrote nicked my dipping belt a few months back...I think I'll order one now actually.


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Was meant to train back and shoulders today but my legs are still KILLING me from tuesday, so it would have been a lost cause. Trained Chest with a little shoulders instead...

Flat BB Bench

Bar x 15 (warmup)

60kg x 6

90kg x 3 + 3 assisted

90kg x 2 + 3 assisted  

70kg x 10

60kg x 3 x 10

Gutted about the bench, although I only trained arms two days ago...not gonna make excuses it was a ****e session simple as.

Dips

2 x 10 @ bodyweight

Hammer Strength OHP

2x10 @ 40kg

1x4 @ 60kg

Fin


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Back today...

BB Deadlift

All the 25's were being used on the leg press so used 15's for my warm up set

50kg x 6

100kg x 3

150kg x 1 (hard   )

195kg x 0 Never even left the deck, majorly ****ed off with that so left it at that.

DB Shrugs

30kg DB's x 20

40kg db's x 15

50kg db's x 10

BB Shrugs

60kg x 2 x12

Hammer Strength Row

40kg x 10

60kg x 10

80gk x 10

DB Curls

3x8 @ 22kg DB's


----------



## Chalet Fresh (Aug 18, 2009)

powerlifter8 said:


> Back today...
> 
> BB Deadlift
> 
> ...


Havent you been going heavy on deadlift for quite a while now? It's normally good to periodise if you want to go for a true one rep max. For instance starting off with a 4 weeks of 5 rep work, starting high volume, then each week lowering volume (amount of sets) and increasing weight slightly, then on last week hit 5 rep pb. Then do another 4 weeks, starting off with high volume but on 3 rep sets doing same thing, then 2 weeks of reasonbly fast doubles, then after that go for a 1rm.

Also your warm up was terrible, a better warmup could perhaps go like this.. (each set explosive as possible except first, and perhaps the 2nd)

60 x 8

80 x 5

100 x 5

120 x 4

150 x 3

165 x 2

175 x 1

195 x 1RM attempt


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

I suppose you're right, I have been going pretty heavy on deads for a while, but on the basis of 190kg last week I had way more in the tank. I've been feeling VERY drained lately, slept for 14 hours yesterday after I came in from work, woke at half 10 this morning...something isn't right anyway.


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

That warm up will burn you out too much IMO.

Personally i'd go for:

60 x 10

100 x 6

140 x 4

160 x 1

195 x 1 PB


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Cheers mate, high reps seem to drain me quite quickly so it's something to consider, I dno't think I'll be trying for a max for a good while now though...going to move onto 5x5 possibly next week to try and get some strength gains on teh go!


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

I f*cked up my dl warmup yesterday too, by the time I got to the heavy weights my forearms were too fried to do anything, I didn't have any chalk and I find straps useless for deadlifting, was in such a strop lol.


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

LOL it's a bitch aint it man!

Ok, so started 5x5 today and I can say with a degree of certainty that I'll be cutting as of next week...I have my reasons but anyway, todays session went like this...

BB Squat

5x5- 60kg, 75kg, 90kg, 105kg, 117.5kg x3

BB Bench

5x5- 45kg, 55kg, 65kg, 75kg, 87.5kg

BB Row

5x5- 52.5kg, 52.5kg, 65kg, 70kg, 85kg

Weighted decline sit ups

+12.5kg DB 3x12


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm guessing that you are using pyramid's because you're breaking yourself in?

If not pick a weight and use it for all 5 mate


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

The structure of the routine is pyramid up to a 5rm mate, its worked for me before so I'm sticking with it for now lol, you know me though it'll be GVT or something in a week or two lol

Ok so monthly weigh in this morning...not as tragic as it could have been considering I've had **** all appetite this month and I was floored with a cold, but it's not good either...

11 stone 12.5lbs/75.5kg

Chest 42.5-43"

Waist at smallest point 32.5"/around belly button 33"

Arms 15"

Thigh 24.25"


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Trained today...

BB Deadlift

5 x 70kg

5 x 120kg

1 x 170kg  ****ING PILE OF PISH, I HAVE NO RIGHT BEING IN THE GYM 

3 x 150kg

BB OHP

Bar (20kg x 15)

30kg x 5

50kg x 5

60kg x 5

62.5kg x 4

EZ Curl

Can't even remember what I did on this, but it was sufficient

Went out tonight, total ****e. I'm so sick of being single, seems like every **** and his dog has a bird except me, and I know my ex will be loving this...so sick of everything atm might not be on here for a bit...later


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

did i mention im single

distance not a problem

gsoh a necessity though


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

powerlifter8 said:


> Trained today...
> 
> BB Deadlift
> 
> ...


I reckon you jumped up to the 170 to quick on the deadlift mate.

Need to try and split in the difference a bit, I would have never gotten my 225 with 50kg jumps, way too much,

Have a look at my weight increases, smaller weight but means the next lift doesn't feel as heavy.

And don't beat yourself up about being single, you'll get the right person.

I was mostly single till I met my wife at 24, better waiting for the right person that just going with people for the hell of it, never lasts.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

davetherave said:


> did i mention im single
> 
> distance not a problem
> 
> gsoh a necessity though


That's the spirit, give the lad some encouragement hehe.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Dezw said:


> That's the spirit, give the lad some encouragement hehe.


fook it im single mate, at times its 5hit but then when i stand in hmv and spend £100 oin dvd's with a big austrian bloke killing everyone in them instead of buying shoes it kind of evens out


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

davetherave said:


> fook it im single mate, at times its 5hit but then when i stand in hmv and spend £100 oin dvd's with a big austrian bloke killing everyone in them instead of buying shoes it kind of evens out


Would this big Austrian be a certain Mr Schwarzenegger by any chance????


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Dezw said:


> Would this big Austrian be a certain Mr Schwarzenegger by any chance????


quite possibly

lets just say there are no films that could be classed as girlie in my collection :lol:


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Gd workout mate, dont worry bout being single, Im sure somone will come along, just when you go out enjoy yourself, ignore everyone else and their bird, dont let it ruin your night out


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Cheers guys, feel like a bit of a tit now tbh...dont feel any different mind you lol but all the same...anyway trained today despite being out on the bevvy last night, and somehow I excelled what I had planned...I really don't know what is goin on with my training...

BB Squat

60kg x 5

75kg x 5

90kg x 5

120kg x 3

90kg x 10

BB Bench

60kg x 5

75kg x 5

90kg x 3

65kg x 2 x 12

BB Row

40kg x 5

50kg x 5

60kg x 5

70kg x 5

80kg x 5

60kg x 10

DB Shrugs

20kg DB's x 12

30kg DB's x 12

35kg DB's x 12

CG Chins

Bodyweight x loads


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

powerlifter8 said:


> Cheers guys, feel like a bit of a tit now tbh...dont feel any different mind you lol but all the same...anyway trained today despite being out on the bevvy last night, and somehow I excelled what I had planned...I really don't know what is goin on with my training...
> 
> BB Squat
> 
> ...


Good workout there mate! some good lifts here! Have just started a journal myself.


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Cheers mate, I'll try and keep your journal on page 1 

The weights shifted can only be improved upon, a 100kg bench for reps would be nice before halloween but we shall see.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

powerlifter8 said:


> Cheers mate, I'll try and keep your journal on page 1
> 
> The weights shifted can only be improved upon, a 100kg bench for reps would be nice before halloween but we shall see.


haha thanks, I guess as long as you keep progressing with the weight gradually 100kg for reps is very doable me thinks:beer:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

powerlifter8 said:


> Cheers mate, I'll try and keep your journal on page 1
> 
> The weights shifted can only be improved upon, a 100kg bench for reps would be nice before halloween but we shall see.


you'll be there in no time fella if you're doing 90 for 3 then this could be about 95 for 1 (as a rough guess)

so its quite possible that it will be before halloween, the problem with a 100kg bench press is that it is often a milestone and can lead to frustration, your weights are increasing nicely though so i wouldnt worry

the fact your an ugly fooker may be a problem when it comes to the single problem though :lol:


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

I've done 105kg before and was a bawhair off gettin 107.5kg so 100kg should be no problem..."theoretically".

As for the face, I can't fault you there


----------



## lshannon41 (Jul 28, 2009)

Have you tried doing partial reps, on a squat rack or smith machine (preferably squat rack). Going from midway to lock out, I've found thats helped me get past that sticking point. I know where your coming from, 100 seems to be a psychological thing I almost got a double for 100 incline today, couldn't quite lock out the second.


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

That is a very good point mate, i shall give those a bash soon I think...

Didn't take my gym gear to work today as I couldnt be ****ed tbh, but it was in the back of my mind all day how much I'd regret it if I never...so I did, trained in my work clothes and frankly I smelled like a ****ing yeti, no idea how I managed to get a spot lol!

BB Back Squat

60kg x 5

70kg x 5

100kg x 5

*120kg x 5* PB! Chuffed with this, had to pause a little for the last couple of reps but I got them , just kept everything tight as **** and drove.

BB Bench

Bar x 10 (warmup)

40kg x 5

60kg x 5

70kg x 5

90kg x 5 (2 assists but **** it, it'll do for me considering I was drilling etc. all day and my upper body was shot to ****)

65kg x 10

BB Row

40kg x 5

60kg x 5

70kg x 5

85kg x 5

Decline Weighted Situps

2x10 + 40kg DB


----------



## lshannon41 (Jul 28, 2009)

nice work on the squatting there mate:thumb:


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

good workout mate! Some good squatting there!


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Your training does seem to be going well mate, nice slow steady gains, just remember if you want to gain more, eat more


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

That's good rowing after squats and bench - do you not find you're pretty knackered come rows?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Willie said:


> That's good rowing after squats and bench - do you not find you're pretty knackered come rows?


further to the above is your lower back not absoloutly spent after the squats?


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Shannon, Seyyed and Dez, thanks very much guys 

Willie/Dave-Due to teh low reps/volume I don't feel spent when it comes to rows tbh, especially as I can knock out 5 reps before my lower back starts to tire.

Ok so Deads/OHP Today, not bad I guess...

BB Dead

60kg x 5

100kg x 5

120kg x 5

160kg x 5 (easy, never had my chalk though so anymore than 6 or 7 reps grip prob would have slipped)

BB OHP

20kg x 10

30kg x 5

40kg x 5

50kg x 5

62.5kg x 3 (oops lol)

High Hammer Strength Row

40kg x 12

80kg x 12

100kg x 8

120kg x 8

BB Shrugs

60kg x 12

100kg x 12/12

Good session all in I guess, only downer was not gettin 5 reps on the top set of ohp...but as per usual I always feck up on one set, ah well its still progression of sorts.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

i hate you

youre lighter then me, in better shape and deadlift and squat more then i do

you're a penis licking sweaty tw*t who sleeps with male tramps in the subway for money


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

davetherave said:


> i hate you
> 
> youre lighter then me, in better shape and deadlift and squat more then i do
> 
> you're a penis licking sweaty tw*t who sleeps with male tramps in the subway for money


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Now now children play nice:bounce:

Good workout there mate:thumbup1: Some good lifts

I might go back to heavy squats instead of front squats, not sure though bit scared of injuries.


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

davetherave said:


> i hate you
> 
> youre lighter then me, in better shape and deadlift and squat more then i do
> 
> you're a penis licking sweaty tw*t who sleeps with male tramps in the subway for money


Congratulations, you now have the award for the most backhanded compliment I've ever received :lol: :thumb:

And the last part to my shame is true, well it pays for the supps :lol: :lol:

Cheers Seyyed, heavy back squats are the way to go IMO but then again I know no different, I don't really get on with front squats so its a bit of a biased opinion...


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

powerlifter8 said:


> Congratulations, you now have the award for the most backhanded compliment I've ever received :lol: :thumb:
> 
> And the last part to my shame is true, well it pays for the supps :lol: :lol:
> 
> Cheers Seyyed, heavy back squats are the way to go IMO but then again I know no different, I don't really get on with front squats so its a bit of a biased opinion...


 :lol: get a meatball marinara down ya instead of a jumbo sausage


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Hmmm, I'd rather have a pasty tbh mate LMAO


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

powerlifter8 said:


> Hmmm, I'd rather have a pasty tbh mate LMAO


interesting story for you

at work it is customary to bring in cakes when it is your birthday (i always book the day off as im a tight coont) and it is apparantly the receptionists birthday on monday, i managed to get away with suggesting that she bring in a fresh pasty for her birthday for me to eat

god knows how :lol:


----------



## lshannon41 (Jul 28, 2009)

some very nice deadlifting there mate


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

davetherave said:


> interesting story for you
> 
> at work it is customary to bring in cakes when it is your birthday (i always book the day off as im a tight coont) and it is apparantly the receptionists birthday on monday, i managed to get away with suggesting that she bring in a fresh pasty for her birthday for me to eat
> 
> god knows how :lol:


:lol:Haha, so is she gonna give you a slice of her pasty?? Photo's in the adult lounge please! :thumb:


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

LMAO at the pasty

Cheers lshannon, very very short term I'm wanting 200kg for a single, I reckon I could pull it right now but I'll wait till I start to stagnate progress wise before tryin for a max!


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

I reckon you should easily be pulling more on the shrugs mate, considering your deadlift.

I also find if you do loads of shrugs it really helps with the top, locking out part of the deadlift itself.

Just a thought.

Quiet weekend ahead for you mate?


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

I agree mate, although yesterday I had no chalk and also was really going for form and the 'feel'. I'll go heavier next week 

Going out for the scotland game 2moro mate, gives me an excuse to fire on the lidls kilt LMAO, can't wait tbh the atmosphere at the last one was awesome so this one should be good as well, with it being something of a crunch game...how about yourself?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Cheese said:


> :lol:Haha, so is she gonna give you a slice of her pasty?? Photo's in the adult lounge please! :thumb:


hahaha luckily she didnt know what i meant, or at least pretended she didnt

the chances of me having her pasty are pretty slim as shes still annoyed with my drunken accusation that she was the easiest person in the company to get into bed

and people ask me why im single :whistling:

erm to get back to the lifting, i would recommend chalk though its great stuff


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

WTFs goin on here, I had another great squatting session, and bench was even ok...strange goings on.

BB Squat

60kg x 5

70kg x 5

100kg x 5

122.5kg x 5 *PB*

BB Bench

20kg x 15

40kg x 5

60kg x 5

70kg x 5

92.5kg x 3 (no assist  )

Decline Bench

40kg x 8

60kg x 8

80kg x 5

BB Row

6x4 x 60kg (underhand)

DB curls x loads


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Great session mate! Congrats on the squat pb, the bench wasnt too bad either, some good damn weight you were pressing:thumbup1:

I laughed when I saw DB Curls x loads:lol:

Somone went a bit curl happy:whistling:


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Cheers mate! Felt like i could have knocked out maybe 8 reps on the top squat set! 140kg x 1 must be close now...bench is improving, albeit at a snails pace, still a way off my previous best of 105kg though


----------



## lshannon41 (Jul 28, 2009)

My bench is improving one rep a week! its slow progress but any progress is good I'm sure if you keep training hard and eating well you'll get to where you're trying to get. :thumb:


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Baby steps mate, may not seem much but week after week it soon tallys up!

Today

BB Deadlift

60kg x 5

100kg x 5

120kg x 5

165kg x 5  

BB OHP (Strict)

bar (20kg) x 15

30kg x 5

40kg x 5

50kg x 5

62.5kg x 5

WG Chins

3x10

Simples


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Good workout mate! 165kg for 5 is siick! nice one!


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

powerlifter8 said:


> 165kg x 5


Good going man, well in!


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks guys! Really tempted to have a bash at 200kg at the weekend...

Took some measurements...

Chest 43.5"

Arms 15" **** **** **** **** ETC.

Quads 24.75"

Calves 16.25" Grrrrrrrr

Neck 16.5"

Waist round the belly button 33"

Feelin in pretty poor health internally atm tbh, I'm possibly with the exception of bench, the strongest I've ever been but I'm feelin constatnly bloated, tired and have aches and pains all over LOL...so I'm gonna do a bit of a cut for a bit to shed some of my tits, if my strength suffers I'll increase cals...heres a back pic, the heavy deads are really bringing on my back!


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Oh ffs!


----------



## lshannon41 (Jul 28, 2009)

looking good, I was surprised that deadlifting seems to have made my back wider as well as thicker guess it just proves how good they are for all round back mass!


----------



## james_dlboxing (Sep 2, 2009)

powerlifter8 said:


> Thanks guys! Really tempted to have a bash at 200kg at the weekend...
> 
> Took some measurements...
> 
> ...


your back is looking dead good tbh mate. 165 x 5 mg: niceeee


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks very much guys!! Weight this morning was 12 stone 3/78kg


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Nice mate, backs looking pretty gd there


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Your training has been going well mate.

Give the 200 deadlift a bash, just need to try and get the warmup correct as I've found in the past that is just as important, too much before and your tired, too little and it's too heavy.

Looking pretty lean in that pic as well


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

PLOP


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Attempted a 200kg deadlift today, but due to being half cut still frmo last night I only got it about 6" off the deck...still it's the first time ive put daylight between floor and plates on 200kg so its all progress.


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

Brave man trying a 200kg dead after a night out. Sounds like with better preparation you could do it. Where did you go last night?


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Was up the west end mate then into campus for a bit, as usual my mates with the mindset of a couple of 80yr olds wanted to go somewhere else even though the place was jumping, cue a trail about town then into another club till about half 1 then leaving because they were "hungry and tired" LOL...really really wish I could knock it on the head but tbh it's the highlight of my week these days!


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

** Some new priorities*

Ok guys, well as some of you know I've been debating with myself if I should drop some weight and lift in the lighter weight class (67.5kg) I have decided to do this so for now my aim is to cut to 68kg-70kg and hopefully 10%bf ish. ATM I'm currently 5'8 & 78kg probably about 18%bf (I can JUST see 4 abs and have some vascularity). I still intend to get stronger while cutting, so will be changing rep ranges and exercises to keep a constant progression, I will be sticking with 5x5 until that stagnates then I'll have a rethink. As for diet, atm it's prob 60/40 in terms of clean food to crap, I'll be cutting out all ****e, and lowering carbs except when training (pre and post). I'll also be throwing in cardio on off days, and if the fat loss stalls then possibly on training days also. Also, aside from weight the only measurement I'll be taking is waist, don't want to get hung up on the tale of the tape. Current lifts are 122.5kg x 5 squat, 165kg x 5 deadlift and 92.5kg x 3 bench...aiming for minimum 135kg x 5 squat, 180 x 5 dead and 100kg x 3 bench by xmas...preferably sooner though tbh. Wish me luck! Starting stats are on the previous page but I'll paste them here also for reference...

Weight 78kg (12 stone 3lbs)

Chest 43.5"

Arms 15" **** **** **** **** ETC.

Quads 24.75"

Calves 16.25" Grrrrrrrr

Neck 16.5"

Waist round the belly button 33"


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Also, meant to say that I've been feeling in poor health internally of late tbh, so I'm aiming to cut down on the alcohol consumption in conjunction with more cv and cleaning up the diet, I want to look damn good without clothes (although my idea of looking good is a **** load of vascularity etc. as well) so we'll see how it goes!


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

Sounds like you're quite clear about what you want to achieve which can be half the battle at times. The targets you've set are quite realistic too, good luck with it


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Cheers Willie, I want to be in the shape of my life come xmas (not necessarily the biggest but the strongest with low bf% and retain most if not all size)

For reference, heres me on holiday late summer 2006 just turned 18...I was 9 stone here (57kg) and 12 stone 3 (78kg) in the other pic so I've made some progress IMO...


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Youve done well m8 and gd luck with your goals.

All you can do is your best, bodybuilding & even strength building isn't an overnight thing, it's a lifestyle and a life long lifestyle, as long as your dedicated, consistent and confident theres no reason why you can't excel to be the best you can be.

Keep at it.


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Cheers mate, I agree with all of that btw, I'm always making progress even if it doesn't seem like it at times, in 4 years I've went from 55kg to just touching 80kg without a monstrous increase in bodyfat, I reckon in another couple of years I could get to 90kg with the same conditioning I have atm...anyway todays session 

BB Squat

60kg x 5

70kg x 5

100kg x 5

125kg x 5 *PB*  

BB Bench

40kg x 5

60kg x 5

70kg x 5

95kg x 3 (last rep my spotter had a couple of fingers on the bar about half way up)

80kg x 10 (last two reps were assisted)

Hammer Strength Low Row

40kg x 5

60kg x 5

80kg x 5

100kg x 5

Decline Sit Ups

3x15


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

30 mins steady state cycling


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Okkkkkk

BB Deadlifts

70kg x 5

120kg x 5

170kg x 4 I'm 99.9% sure this is a *PB* 

BB OHP

Bar (20kg) x 15

30kg x 5

40kg x 5

50kg x 5

65kg x 2 (LOL)

DB Curls

20kg x 10

22.5kg x 8 *PB!!*

14kg x 10

11kg x 12


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Nice one mate:thumbup1: 170kg thats sum weight your pulling! tbh u dont look 18% bf in that second pic, maybye 15 at a stretch, not 18 tho well imo anyway. Oh wanted to ask, if say a certein sombody wanted to train for powerlifting and prehaps even do a comp if he felt he could, how would he go around doing this and with what sort of routine? :whistling:


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Good lifting again mate, you've set yourself some hard goals with wanting to cut and get stronger, not easy but possible with hard work and determination.

I'm starting to feel a bit fat these days, but if I cut I will just as quickly bulk again as I start to feel skinny, you can't win!


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Seyyed said:


> Nice one mate:thumbup1: 170kg thats sum weight your pulling! tbh u dont look 18% bf in that second pic, maybye 15 at a stretch, not 18 tho well imo anyway. Oh wanted to ask, if say a certein sombody wanted to train for powerlifting and prehaps even do a comp if he felt he could, how would he go around doing this and with what sort of routine? :whistling:


Seyyed, I would recommned a routine with a 3 days split, push day, pull day and do legs on the last day.

When lifting really hard and heavy one day a week is enough for each exercise IMO.

Your day of training will be made up of one main exercise, and then however many assistance exercises you want, but not too many or you will just over-train.

I for instance on pull day do deadlift as my main lift, with chins as my assistance exercise.

For push day main exercise is military press, for assistance I will do one or two exercises out of dips, flat/incline/incline bench or heavy flyes.

On leg day all I do is squat, nothing else for legs as a proper squat will give you all the leg power you need, although have recently started shrugging on this day as well.

On the main exercise do 3 working sets, and as any warmup sets as you feel you need to.

When you get to the wroking sets start off doing 3 sets of 5 and increasing the weight 2.5kg each week, once you get to a sticking point go to 5 sets of 3, then after you get stuck again go to 5 sets of 2 then finally 5 sets of 1, after this go back to 5s again.

For assistance exercises the rep range is up to you, I prefer to stick to lower reps.

Give it a try.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Dezw said:


> Seyyed, I would recommned a routine with a 3 days split, push day, pull day and do legs on the last day.
> 
> When lifting really hard and heavy one day a week is enough for each exercise IMO.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply mate, looks good actually, if I do think about going to the darkside:tongue: I will deff do somthing like this, never done a 3 day split but can see why its better, question though why millitary press for the man exercise and not flat bench?


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Seyyed said:


> Thanks for the reply mate, looks good actually, if I do think about going to the darkside:tongue: I will deff do somthing like this, never done a 3 day split but can see why its better, question though why millitary press for the man exercise and not flat bench?


Personal preference mate.

I've only been doing the military press for a few months, and since haven't flat benched.

The other week I tried some flat benching and was up 20kg on what I used to do, and that was basically just from doing military press and incline bench.

So I personally, have no need, to do flat bench.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Dezw said:


> Personal preference mate.
> 
> I've only been doing the military press for a few months, and since haven't flat benched.
> 
> ...


oh ok I see, fair enuf mate, just wondering if ur training for the purpose of powerlifting, flat bench is a must no? but if works for you cant argue with that!


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Cheers guys, just hope that the progress continues!!

Seyyed, if you want a PL based routine, what Dez suggested is spot on. I personally would do soemthing roughly along the lines of;

Monday-Squat

BB Back Squat- 3 x 3-5

SLDL 2x10

Walkouts (these are useful for getting used to heavier weights)- 10 x 1 with a weight say 20-30kg above what your 1rm squat is.

Wednesday-Bench

BB Flat Bench warmup sets, up to working sets of 3 x 3-5

Shoulder Press (seated or standing, DB or BB is entirely up to you) 2 x 10

Close Grip Bench- 2x10

Friday-Deadlift

BB Deadlift warmup sets, up to working sets of 3 x 3

Wide grip chins (weighted if necessary) 2 x 10

BB/DB Row 2 x 10

I will be doing somethnig very similar to this once the gains dry up on 5x5. Also if grip is an issue, I'd take the opportunity on squat day to throw in some grip work, towel hangs, thick bar lifts etc.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Thanks mate! I would rep you but used my reps on you for the pb  lol (Dez will rep you as you gave sound advice)

Im thinking about doing a powerlifting comp but it is daunting as well, never competed nor thought I could for that matter! I know my deads and squats arnt too shabby but obviously theres more to it like pausing for the green light etc.

3 days a week is a new thing for me  lol Always trained 4 days a week, 3 days would deff be intresting!


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Cheers mate, I'll rep you both asap just for bein ****ing good guys  lol

TBH mate if you train hard enough and go heavy enough, 3 days a week is plenty and with regards to the pause on bench etc. it's really very brief, lucky if its one second tbh. Squat depth, I've not had a problem with, if you even need to initially lower the weight you use by 5-10kg to get the necessary depth thats no big deal as you'll soon get it back on the bar! Your squat is very good for your size so I think you'd do well on that for sure...only thing for it mate is to bite the bullet and join a federation!


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

And remember guys, if the bar ain't bending it ain't heavy enough!


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Dez, the cutting is a weird thing. In my overalls at work, I look malnourished even at almost 80kg lol, in a tight t shirt on a night out I can feel great at 70kg, probably because if I get the old classic "lets see your six pack" i dont need to say no LMAO. I think overall it's definately worth being slightly smaller but leaner...as it shows everywhere, face etc.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

powerlifter8 said:


> Dez, the cutting is a weird thing. In my overalls at work, I look malnourished even at almost 80kg lol, in a tight t shirt on a night out I can feel great at 70kg, probably because if I get the old classic "lets see your six pack" i dont need to say no LMAO. I think overall it's definately worth being slightly smaller but leaner...as it shows everywhere, face etc.


I would agree mate, but sometimes I just look too skinny, you know how it is lol.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

One of my best mates prefers the "big thug look" as he calls it


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

I know exactly what you mean mate, I think for me the threshold for shrinking is about 160lbs, once I go lower than that I feel tiny lol...just need to be patient and remnd myself that I'm not in the worst shape lol


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Dezw said:


> One of my best mates prefers the "big thug look" as he calls it


 :lol: :lol: LOL thats a term I havnt heard lol, imagine that with a pt, so whats your aim, errm I want to get the big thug look! lol beats saying toned:laugh:

Powerlifter8 what fed should I joined? that sumthin I havnt thought about yet tbh!! Might wanna train a few gd months before joining maybye...dunno...


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Hey mate, I lift with the BDFPA, good for drug free lifters such as ourselves...it may not be the biggest organisation but the support that you get from your fellow lifters is superb, very welcoming lot  I'd look into them tbh mate, although there are a good few feds, BPO, BWLA etc.


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

30 mins steady state cyclin today, gonna try for somethin a bit special tomorrow...


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Ok, so not bad session today

BB Back Squat

Bar x 10 (warmup)

60kg x 5

100kg x 5

132.5kg x 1.5 *PB*

60kg Front Squat x 10

BB Bench

20kg x 15 (warmup)

40kg x 5

60kg x 5

97.5kg x 3 (very light assist on the last two)

80kg x 10 (1 assist on last rep)

Hammer Strength Low Row

40kg x 10

60kg x 5

80kg x 5

100kg x 5

120kg x 5

DB Curls

14kg DB's 3x12

Some ab stuff


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Gonna try for maxes on all 3 lifts at the end of the week, then drop down to sets with 90kg on bench, 130kg on squat and 170kg on deadlift from next week, and progressively increase.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Good workout mate, lifting some good stuff there, nice one with the squat PB! Drop set after doing max lifts, sounds intense! Be looking forward to that!


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Cheers mate, even though I got a 5kg PB on squat, I reckon I could have done far better...but we shall see what the session at the end of the weel brings, I reckon 200 dead/140 squat/100 bench should be about right, with a LOT of aggression lol.


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

****ed up royally today, on my work set on deads the weight felt like it was bolted to the floor, was meant to do 3-5 reps with 175kg, I couldn't even lock out 1. Went home in a ****in stinker of a mood, really really really ****ed off atm, so I wont even start to delve into why for fear of exploding in anger at myself.


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

no worries pal! we all have those days...just go and hit it harder next week!!


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Cheers mate, a rethink is definately needed!

Did come chins etc. at home to try and console myself

Wide Grip chins

Bodyweight x 18

Close Grip Chins

Bodyweight x 12


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Went and tried for some maxes today as I'll be too busy over the weekend, managed a 100kg bench comfortably but ****ed up on 102.5 as my spotter isn't very experienced, he basically helped me unrack the weight but only lifted it vertically, so I managed to clatter the uprights on the way down. Attempted a 200kg dead but it wasn't for budging, same with 140kg squat. Ah well, the 100kg bench has saved my soul to a degree lol.

Maxes as of 25/09/09

Bench: 100kg x 1

Squat: 132.5kg x 1

Deadlift: 190kg x 1

OHP: 65kg x 2


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Flat BB bench

20kg x 15 (warmup)

60kg x 8

80kg x 3

90kg x 4/3

70kg x 10

Close Grip BB Bench

60kg x 2x10

DB OHP

2x6 @ 20kg DB's (tri's ****ed here)

Hammer Strength OHP

60kg x 8

40kg x 10

Bodyweight Dips

2x10

Looking leaner in teh mirror, lots more vascularity coming through.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

good sesh mate, vasculinity is the future (apparntly)


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

It is for me mate, not really caring about what I lift atm, just want to be lean and look decent. Heads been in a bad place for the last week or so, paritally relating to my insecurity about my strength and physique...why do we do it LOL.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

powerlifter8 said:


> It is for me mate, not really caring about what I lift atm, just want to be lean and look decent. Heads been in a bad place for the last week or so,* paritally relating to my insecurity about my strength and physique...why do we do it LOL*.


part of the reason i hate getting stuck on the wing at rugby, it sets the bigorexia off, then i decide to get bigger even though i already resemble a pear


----------



## lshannon41 (Jul 28, 2009)

been having similar probs lately, slimmed down nicely over the last month but have lost strength, still improving on squats though. Gonna up the carbs in a couple of weeks.


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Good stuff mate, low carbs isn't as bad as I thought it'd be.

Today

BB Squat

60kg x 8

100kg x 5

120kg x 3

Calve Raises

105kg x 3 x 20

DB SLDL

2x15 @ 40kg DB's

Low Cable Row

3x15

45 Deg Leg Press

150kg x 10

200kg x 5


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Also, just had some bad news about a mate that's on holiday atm. Fingers crossed that it's nothing serious (well, it is serious but I'm thinking damage limitation)...this has been one ****e year in all honesty.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

powerlifter8 said:


> Also, just had some bad news about a mate that's on holiday atm. Fingers crossed that it's nothing serious (well, it is serious but I'm thinking damage limitation)...this has been one ****e year in all honesty.


keep us informed pal, i'll sign up to that group mate, this past 12 months have been poo to say the least


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Things have turned out ok with my mate luckily Dave, he was on holiday and went a bit mad seemingly but it's resolved now...and hey mate I'm hoping to end this year on a high (of some kind, some PB's would be nice lol).

Bench/Chest today

BB Bench

Bar x 15

60kg x 8

80kg x 4

85kg x 6

92.5kg x 2-Meh

Close grip Bench

65kg 2 x 12

BB Standing OHP

Too embarassing to list tbh.

Dips

Bodyweight x 15/x9

Tri Pushdowns

Huge dropset


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 14, 2009)

Good to hear fella


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks bro 

Ok so deadlift today, but with a difference, going to try this sort of session for the next 4-6 weeks

Rack Deadlift from 2nd pin (exactly at kneecap height)

70kg x 10

120kg x 5

160kg x 3

200kg x 2

255kg x 1

BB Shrugs

12 x 140kg

12 x 125kg

DB Shrugs

12 x 40kg DB's

2x12 x 35kg DB's

DB Curls

3 sets

WG Chins

Lots


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Your putting up some good numbers in places mate, for not caring much and only wanting to look good your training is going pretty well.

Not had much time to pop by and leave a message recently as been busy with work but I'm willing you on in spirit.

We all think we look crap sometimes mate, just the way it is, just think of the good days when you see yourself and think of how good you look rather than trying to pick faults.

Hope your mate is ok as well.

Keep training hard buddy.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

powerlifter8 said:


> Thanks bro
> 
> Ok so deadlift today, but with a difference, going to try this sort of session for the next 4-6 weeks
> 
> ...


Nice session mate! Rack pulls are an exercise id love to do but with no power rack cant! I could try em on the squat rack and just use somthing to stand on so its knee height.


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Dezw said:


> Your putting up some good numbers in places mate, for not caring much and only wanting to look good your training is going pretty well.
> 
> Not had much time to pop by and leave a message recently as been busy with work but I'm willing you on in spirit.
> 
> ...


Thanks very much Dez, encouragement always means a lot to me! I'm considering competing next year in deadlift only depending on how my squat and bench progress...also means taht I can be a bit more varied with my upper body training. I know what you mean about being busy mate, been a bit that way myself lately...today after training is the first time in a while I've actually liked my reflection and thought "I look ok" I guess being over critical is partly the motivational tool that we need to keep going...thanks for dropping by mate, hope all is well with yourself and your training (I'll drop in on the old journal soon!)

Ross


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Seyyed said:


> Nice session mate! Rack pulls are an exercise id love to do but with no power rack cant! I could try em on the squat rack and just use somthing to stand on so its knee height.


Thanks mate, they're great, well I love them anyway...a bit of an ego booster right enough but still!! If you're going to do them the way that you described, make sure its something very sturdy. Your bodyweight plus the weight of the BB could destroy a lot of makeshift platforms lol.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Meant to ask, what is your weight sitting at just now?


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

about 163lbs mate, so 11 stone 9.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Damn, your light, makes your strength look even more impressive!


----------



## gold95 (May 23, 2009)

i just started reading ur journal a week ago & ur making great progress, the before & after picture shows ur doing it right & lifting some really good weights...

Reps for u, for the 'scottish tan' (i'm the same colour) every1 want's to look that shade but they don't all have this great scottish weather... they might get it in a bottle? it's called 'milk bottle scottish white' if any1 is looking...


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks a lot mate, any comments always spur me on so compliments are appreciated big time! Wherabouts in the great city do you hail from? (PM me if you want mate, i know i wouldnt be comfortable posting it up on here lol)

The scottish tan is a unique thing, due to not seein sun aside frmo a few days a year we tend to just go bright red when it is warm, then back to white once the skin has finished peeling lol!


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Quite a few guys from around the Glasgow/ Central Scotland areas kicking around on here now, makes me kind of feel at home hehe.


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Aye same mate!! Probably the best proportion of scots I've seen considering the amount of members on here. Squats today...

BB Squat

50kg x 8

80kg x 6

100kg x 5

122.5kg x 2

125kg x 1

80kg x 15

SLDL (BB)

70kg x 10

120kg x 6

150kg x 3

45 Deg Leg Press

150kg x 10

180kg x 8

Calf Raise (BB)

3x15 x 100kg

Some forearm stuff


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Bench Today, ****e as usual but oh well lol

BB Bench

Bar x 12

40kg x 10

60kg x 8

92.5kg x 2 + 1 assisted

80kg x 6

DB Bench

20kg DB's x 8

30kg DB's x 6

35kg DB's x 6

40kg DB's x 3.5

Bodyweight Dips

3x12

Tri Pushdowns

x lots


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 14, 2009)

It will come mate keep at it, my bench is my weakest lift just doesn't seem to progress like deadlifts and squats do.


----------



## gold95 (May 23, 2009)

another good workout 2day. thats the thing about keeping a journal if ur skiving we will all know... i was looking at some of the PL comps in scotland this year & i seen a few lifters from venice gym, i take it its ur gym. from the results i see ur not the only strong SOB there (don't tell them i called them SOBs its just a joke).

there was several comps held at the palace of arts. thats where i used to train back in my olympic lifting days (97 was my last comp, f#ck thats years ago) i know how desperate u r to get that 200k DL, back then for me it was the 200k back squat i couldn't wait for & if u get the same feeling i got when i got it u wont have minded all the hard workouts & healthy eating. its such a great feeling. i worked hard for ages & when i tried the 200 it was p#ss easy. i went for & got 205 but that was hard (i was @ 85k so it wasn't bad for a WL)...i done my back in & had to get an op so can't do any really heavy low reps but am happy to leave all that stuff to u young guys... i'v been back training for just under 2 years & squats r only at 136k for 10 (@105kg) but i'll use the BB excuse, coz i do leg extensions 1st. 26 1/2 inch thighs isn't too bad for an old cripple..

u have no option but to get the 200 coz we r all waiting on it, lol...

we can see how ur improving & keep the consistency going & u'll blow the weights ur doing now away. a while back it sounded like u were on a wee downer, u'll get times like that we all do but just try to stay positive & keep going. the same goes for ****y workouts every now & then its going to happen. the best advice i got was use that to motivate the next workout. anger can be a great motivator as long as u can control it. keep up the good work & dont forget 'we r watching u'


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Rudedog cheers mate, I know I cant expect to get much stronger while dropping weight...gold, thanks for the kind words, theer are indeed a few very very strong lads at venice. TBH I'm considering doing deadlift only at the comp, although I'll see how my lifts are lookin closer to the time. End of the year I'll be happy to have a 140/105/205 total, if I got that at 70kg or under I'd be chuffed...not long to go now, bout 11 weeks to get there! A 200kg back squat is huge, especially for an 85kg lifter, what was your c&j/snatch like??


----------



## gold95 (May 23, 2009)

u should be a hell of alot more than just happy with those lifts before the end of the year. a 205k DL @ 70kg is roughly the equivalent of a 100kg guy doing 292k (if my maths r right). when is the DL comp ur looking at? u'll know by now so much of getting a PB is in the mind & it can be the biggest barrier. when i 1st went into gym at 15 we'd warm up as PLs were finishing off & they were nuts back then, hitting each other with planks of wood & slappin each other (& not just girly slaps) hope this generation is a bit less crazy?

i was a crappy WL my best c&j was 135k & snatch was only 92.5k. i had been doing WL for 2 years when i hurt my back & in 6 mths i was snatching 92.5 but my back was constantly sore for those 2 years. i was 1 of those people who just trained through it but with snatch so much of it is technique & i didn't practice it enough. i won a couple of comps & competed for Scotland 1c so can't moan too much. these days the young guys r snatching 143 & c&j 183...


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Come on matey, get your training updated!!!


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Gold, we're our own worst critics, to me (and I'm sure the majority of trainers) those lifts are superb! Dez mate I appreciate the passing comment, nice to know some people remember the hazy days of this journal, I'll be updating it again soon, I just needed a break from it until I made weight. Weighed 68.5kg in my boxers on saturday morning, 1kg and thats me in weight, so I can ease off the crazy cutting...it's horrible, feeling so hungry at times it can't be good for me! deadlift is about 2.8 x bodyweight atm so that should give you an idea of where I am roughly. Aim is for 2.9x bw for new year, hopefully 3x bw by the comp!


----------



## gold95 (May 23, 2009)

great to hear your still on course for the comp. its wise to get the weight in check before hand. i remember at 15/16 trying to make the weight (60 kg back then) & not eating the whole day before, not a good idea. you can easily lose 3 or 4 lbs in the last day but you want to get plenty of the right food the day before.

a word of caution, the guy that was my coach & later training partner was really struggling to make the weight & was taking laxatives. him & his wife had a couple of pals over & they were playing monopoly (i know wtf, thats what he told me by then it was his ex & he was going out with my sis, i recon it was a swingers party & he didn't want to say that) they were drinking booze & he had a coffee. he felt he needed the loo but before he could stand up he sh#t himself, he said you could hear it & smell it so he couldn't deny it.... lesson of the day don't drink coffee if your taking laxatives.


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks for dropping by mate...LMFAO, thats awesome...my weight should be well in hand before the comp, I really dont want to starve/dehydrate myself as you say and end up weak as a little girl on the day...plus its nice to look lean again and close in on a 28" waist lol.


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Well, I've still been training just staying off the net. Lifted deadlift only at the scottish open today, pulled 165, 182.5 then 190kg @ 67.5kg bodyweight...a pb for me and an ok lift to me so I'm happy, back to bodybuilding now and hopefully a decent physique for summer!


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

powerlifter8 said:


> Well, I've still been training just staying off the net. Lifted deadlift only at the scottish open today, pulled 165, 182.5 then 190kg @ 67.5kg bodyweight...a pb for me and an ok lift to me so I'm happy, back to bodybuilding now and hopefully a decent physique for summer!


190kg @ 67.5kg is very decent mate:thumbup1: well done, btw this is seyyed, changed my screen name whilst u were away


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks mate, just dropped you a comment in your journal, lotta volume in there (for me anyway  )


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Nice to see you back mate 

Ans also Seyyed or Merat, I had wondered what happened to you!


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

powerlifter8 said:


> Thanks mate, just dropped you a comment in your journal, lotta volume in there (for me anyway  )


yeah the volume is a shock to the system, after 3 sets im fooked but somehow muster up the energy for 1 more set:laugh:


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Strong f*cker! I can just manage 120 and I'm 13 stone :lol:

Good to see you back mate and well done on the PB


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Hey guys, just to let you know (for anyone that is interested) I'm still training, going onto a 5x5 routine as of tomorrow. Weight is currently about 76kg, deadlift is now up to 200kg x 1, all other lifts are still shockingly bad lol!


----------



## stevens (Feb 1, 2010)

so strong for your size mate.good read that was.any up to date pics:thumbup1:


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Hey steven, i do have a pic, about 73kgish last month...


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

your too skinny, eat a pie! :lol:

wondered where you'd got to mate 

seriously though, impressive pic


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Haha cheers mate, im just under 12 stone atm so I do agree I need more pies, I have awful genetics for size though lol. You're looking very meaty, cannonball delts...bastard!


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

powerlifter8 said:


> Haha cheers mate, im just under 12 stone atm so I do agree I need more pies, I have awful genetics for size though lol. You're looking very meaty, cannonball delts...bastard!


 :lol: cheers pal, its all about keeping the traps on a cut, seems to be going ok for me, usually they dissappear beyond a trace :lol:


----------

